# 01/29 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Cleveland Rocks



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This seems like one of the less urgent shows they have done in recent times. Crowd will be hot for Moxley, but none of the matches feels "must see." I guess Jericho is always an attraction. 

As I've said elsewhere, I think NXT has got a real chance to come close to turning the tables on them again. They're coming off the Rumble where Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Shayna Baszler and Bianca Belair all got some exposure, as well as many of the women. And there actually feels to be some buzz coming out of the Rumble, with the match itself being amazing, Edge being back, Drew on the rise, and the apparent change in booking philosophy.

The finals of the Dusty Classic feel more "important" than anything AEW has got going this week. Will be very interesting to see.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I wanna see a Dark Order appearance/attack in the ring on the Bucks to set up their match at Revolution

A possible Brandon Cutler reveal?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah looks like a filler show. 

random matches could be one of the worst dynamites yet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Apart from Bucks vs BB, the rest seem random and not storyline driven.
Of course Janela will return the favour. 
3 man tag is fully random. Maybe this is where Mox will trash the Ford GT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems a bit like a filler show this week TBH

here for the Mox pop and to see if Pac does anything now that he’s out of the main event picture (for now)

hoping for some sweet OC

edit> oh, and Hangman’s whole thing - which has somehow become the most interesting story


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I‘m not sure if its a good thing, but nearly every Dynamite is something with Mox, Jericho, Cody, YB. I know they are the „biggest“ players, but some diversity would be appreciated. And why the fuck no Hangman? After he without a doubt had the best moment on the cruise. Is it because of the long time between PPVs? Why not have a celebration? Or at least an interview. Anything. No just a random Cody match where he will be attacked by MJF, or worse, no interaction with MJF at all. Maybe just not show him, period. And these random tag matches. I remember this was a big negative for every WWE hater, that it basically is just tag matches. And here we go again with mostly tags, like most of the other weeks. It just shows that they really need more talent, just to not have the same show each week.

Edit: thinking about Cody vs. Sabian, this wouldnt even be a pre show match on the bad WWE programming, but having it on Dynamite and putting it in a fancy design this must be must see tv. Honestly having this as a card for a RAW or SD, people would shit on it. But hey they promised us the holy grail, so we have to enjoy it.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm pretty sure there will be lots in-ring story/action going on between Sabian v. Cody, so looking forward to that. Also I hope Sabian gradually gets a gimmick, I'm not sure what 'Superbad' is but he is a great wrestler and I hope he develops a more relevant character.

B&B v Bucks - I really hope no fuckery happens here and its just a straight up 'powerhouse and intimidating' team versus an aerial and acrobatic one and all the in-ring psychology that goes with it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The matches feel like filler compared to last few weeks. But with 5 weeks to Revolution. I expect some fun angles and build up for the ppv to start.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's TV. 

The matches are meant to be filler.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Well every show cant be a loaded PPV lite kind of card, just not realistic. That said, this show definitely has less hype than the last few weeks between New Years, Anniversary, BATB, and The Cruise. 

Not that anything they have lined up is bad just not particularly hyped. The 6 man tag seems a bit repetitive to me and I would like to see LAX more on their own again instead of paired up with Jericho so much. Clearly this match is setup for a Darby to get a win just not over Jericho. Nice to see Sabian on tv as he and Penelope have potential as an act and there might be a slight chance he goes over with some MJF assistance. 

Hoping we get some more official stuff for Revolution as now we are a month out and really only have the 2 big main events set.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All I want is for Pac to feud with Orange Cassidy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not the most exciting episode on paper, but then again some of their best episodes, IMO, have had little to do with how good the wrestling was or not. So it could still all end up being good.

From what we have announced, Bucks vs. B&B does nothing for me. I mean, and I hate to keep harping on this, but B&B couldn't even take out retired wrestler DDP 2 on 1. Why should I take them seriously against one of the best teams in the world. And Kip Sabian....eh, there's still some work to do there.

I will say that Darby and Private Party teaming up is just random enough to work.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Well every show cant be a loaded PPV lite kind of card, just not realistic. *That said, this show definitely has less hype than the last few weeks between New Years, Anniversary, BATB, and The Cruise.*
> 
> Not that anything they have lined up is bad just not particularly hyped. The 6 man tag seems a bit repetitive to me and I would like to see LAX more on their own again instead of paired up with Jericho so much. Clearly this match is setup for a Darby to get a win just not over Jericho. Nice to see Sabian on tv as he and Penelope have potential as an act and there might be a slight chance he goes over with some MJF assistance.
> 
> Hoping we get some more official stuff for Revolution as now we are a month out and really only have the 2 big main events set.


The cruise had hype only for the hardcore fans but not for the majority of people. If las week had a lot of hype then they would have done a better rating.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> This seems like one of the less urgent shows they have done in recent times. Crowd will be hot for Moxley, but none of the matches feels "must see." I guess Jericho is always an attraction.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, I think NXT has got a real chance to come close to turning the tables on them again. They're coming off the Rumble where Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Shayna Baszler and Bianca Belair all got some exposure, as well as many of the women. And there actually feels to be some buzz coming out of the Rumble, with the match itself being amazing, Edge being back, Drew on the rise, and the apparent change in booking philosophy.
> 
> The finals of the Dusty Classic feel more "important" than anything AEW has got going this week. Will be very interesting to see.


WOULD YOU SHUT THE HELL UP ABOUT NXT AND WWE,, WE DO NOT CARE ON THE AEW FORUM


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Wood said:


> This seems like one of the less urgent shows they have done in recent times. Crowd will be hot for Moxley, but none of the matches feels "must see." I guess Jericho is always an attraction.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, I think NXT has got a real
> chance to come close to turning the tables on them again. They're coming off the Rumble where Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Shayna Baszler and Bianca Belair all got some exposure, as well as many of the women. And there actually feels to be some buzz coming out of the Rumble, with the match itself being amazing, Edge being back, Drew on the rise, and the apparent change in booking philosophy.
> ...


So a past his prime guy that forgot where the weightroom is has returned, a TNA wrestler won the Rumble, and a tag team match in a classic that everyone online has been slamming as lackluster is supposed to be scary?


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Not the most exciting card, but the matches probably will deliver.
I want to see more from the Hangman storyline, it is the most interesting thing going on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TKO Wrestling said:


> WOULD YOU SHUT THE HELL UP ABOUT NXT AND WWE,, WE DO NOT CARE ON THE AEW FORUM


TBH I didn't even watch Royal Rumble, which is like the first time in 25 years.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> So a past his prime guy that forgot where the weightroom is has returned, a TNA wrestler won the Rumble, and a tag team match in a classic that everyone online has been slamming as lackluster is supposed to be scary?


LMAOOO 
this post shows that you can literally put a negative spin on anything.

And that’s what these WWE shills do to AEW. The fact that these shills are allowed to troll the AEW sxn is really disappointing, especially when most have admitted to not even watching the product


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This episode desperately needs multiple Inner Circle vs Moxley segments. At least two, but preferably more. There's nothing else worthwhile scheduled.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> LMAOOO
> this post shows that you can literally put a negative spin on anything.
> 
> And that’s what these WWE shills do to AEW. The fact that these shills are allowed to troll the AEW sxn is really disappointing, especially when most have admitted to not even watching the product


Edge is 46 and has lost, visually, atleast 30 lbs of muscle mass. I have zero interest in seeing him wrestle in 2020. I feel the exact same way about Jericho, luckily AEW doesn't shove these past their prime types down our throats like WWE does with Goldberg, Undertaker, Edge, Batista, Sting, etc....

And I am sorry but if Cody Rhodes is a "wwe reject," then half of Raws roster are TNA rejects. It is stupid as hell to say but that is just the way the dumbass fans of the wwe make things.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Edge is 46 and has lost, visually, atleast 30 lbs of muscle mass. I have zero interest in seeing him wrestle in 2020. I feel the exact same way about Jericho, luckily AEW doesn't shove these past their prime types down our throats like WWE does with Goldberg, Undertaker, Edge, Batista, Sting, etc....
> 
> And I am sorry but if Cody Rhodes is a "wwe reject," then half of Raws roster are TNA rejects. It is stupid as hell to say but that is just the way the dumbass fans of the wwe make things.


It’s just trolls and losers like wood, cult, jerigoat, hangman etc. Best to ignore and not give them what they want.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't get this "filler" stuff. It's a weekly show. Every Wednesday, I watch "Dynamite" without preconceptions about how good it will be. I simply expect to be entertained for two hours, and so far AEW has always delivered. Some shows will be better than others, some matches will be better than others, some promos will be better than others. "Dynamite" isn't unlike other weekly TV shows. You watch because you enjoy it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> I don't get this "filler" stuff. It's a weekly show. Every Wednesday, I watch "Dynamite" without preconceptions about how good it will be. I simply expect to be entertained for two hours, and so far AEW has always delivered. Some shows will be better than others, some matches will be better than others, some promos will be better than others. "Dynamite" isn't unlike other weekly TV shows. You watch because you enjoy it.


I think part of it is because there's been so few Dynamites that it's still theoretically possible to rank them in a numbered list. Although, I have personally lost count already lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I


Jazminator said:


> I don't get this "filler" stuff. It's a weekly show. Every Wednesday, I watch "Dynamite" without preconceptions about how good it will be. I simply expect to be entertained for two hours, and so far AEW has always delivered. Some shows will be better than others, some matches will be better than others, some promos will be better than others. "Dynamite" isn't unlike other weekly TV shows. You watch because you enjoy it.


i enjoy story-driven content. If the content is not storydriven then I am not interested.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW has this weird tendency where the best shows are usually those that dont look good on paper. 

I've enjoyed every dynamite episode so theres no reason to expect the contrary


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> LMAOOO
> this post shows that you can literally put a negative spin on anything.
> 
> And that’s what these WWE shills do to AEW. The fact that these shills are allowed to troll the AEW sxn is really disappointing, especially when most have admitted to not even watching the product


I pay for the product and the wood has admitted to not watching one week. Your argument is wrong. I think there's been an effort to be a bit more positive about a product that hasn't really improved over the last few weeks. Stop trying to make it seem worse than it is.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s just trolls and losers like wood, cult, jerigoat, hangman etc. Best to ignore and not give them what they want.


Lol you're actually just a weak human. Show a backbone and have a conversation with us without jumping to boring accusations that we are "TROLLLLLLLLS" just because we take The Elite's dicks out of our mouths long enough to form our own opinions.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Even though i said ‘filler’ - I still expect it will be a good show

what I mean by filler is - it doesn’t look there’s a lot happening that will drive the main stories forward.

it is an expected 5 weeks from your next PPV / just came off a couple of ‘specials’ show 

The sort of show I watch the next day, I don‘t stay awake until 3AM to watch it live 

will still be decent to great and I‘ll be entertained - which is all I ask for


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s just trolls and losers like wood, cult, jerigoat, hangman etc. Best to ignore and not give them what they want.


I've never called Cody a WWE reject, lol. You're just making stuff up again. Cody did leave WWE under his own accord, but if WWE really valued him they would have used him in a way that he would have felt satisfied. I always thought he was a good talent, and a great tag wrestler. But he's done a great job in AEW, for the most part. Seems he's getting a bit "cocky" with it, and more and more he seems to involved in some real BS.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> This seems like one of the less urgent shows they have done in recent times. Crowd will be hot for Moxley, but none of the matches feels "must see." I guess Jericho is always an attraction.
> 
> As I've said elsewhere, I think NXT has got a real chance to come close to turning the tables on them again. They're coming off the Rumble where Keith Lee, Matt Riddle, Shayna Baszler and Bianca Belair all got some exposure, as well as many of the women. And there actually feels to be some buzz coming out of the Rumble, with the match itself being amazing, Edge being back, Drew on the rise, and the apparent change in booking philosophy.
> 
> The finals of the Dusty Classic feel more "important" than anything AEW has got going this week. Will be very interesting to see.


Hide your glee, please. It is unbecoming.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bt


The Wood said:


> I've never called Cody a WWE reject, lol. You're just making stuff up again. Cody did leave WWE under his own accord, but if WWE really valued him they would have used him in a way that he would have felt satisfied. I always thought he was a good talent, and a great tag wrestler. But he's done a great job in AEW, for the most part. Seems he's getting a bit "cocky" with it, and more and more he seems to involved in some real BS.


he has an inferiority complex. Hence why he is overbooked in terms of entrance, feuds, promos and vignettes. Almost like Triple H at one point.
Is this a bad thing? Idk. He is one of their biggest stars so it makes sense to have the most exposure.
And then when he puts MJF over, it will make MJF a bonafied star.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

No other matches announced yet?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Aedubya said:


> No other matches announced yet?


I am guessing that tonight's show will probably lean more towards promo heavy build-up for Revolution.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prediction: Marko Stunt joins the Dark Order and attacks Orange Cassidy, setting up a money match at Revolution


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont care about matches and stacked cards at all, all I want is to be entertained. Hopefully we see more than one long promo tonight, Jericho/MOX should be always fun on paper


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Prediction: Marko Stunt joins the Dark Order and attacks Orange Cassidy, setting up a money match at Revolution


Somebody wrote here Marko will join inner circle & become Jericho's mini me after singing together on cruise


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I've never called Cody a WWE reject, lol. You're just making stuff up again. Cody did leave WWE under his own accord, but if WWE really valued him they would have used him in a way that he would have felt satisfied. I always thought he was a good talent, and a great tag wrestler. But he's done a great job in AEW, for the most part. Seems he's getting a bit "cocky" with it, and more and more he seems to involved in some real BS.


Kinda wcw ditching Austin, huh


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Crazy how average the last show was when it should have been their best


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting off hot!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Snake Mox Plisken........


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Eyepatch is like "Why wasn't I on the boat?"


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mox is still wearing a patch? I wonder how long they will take this?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eye patch Mox is badass!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Eye patch Mox is badass!


Agreed, they should take this to Revolution.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eye patch should have appeared on boat.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

"Stole Rays mask"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice touch bringing up him drunk punching a woman. Salty I had to give my tickets away


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nice touch bringing up him drunk punching a woman. Salty I had to give my tickets away


Pretty sure that was about Shawn Michaels wife


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Such a hot start tonight, so weird seeing Jericho with that TNT logo in back of him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Jericho going in on this promo? He is a promo god!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Imagine OVE comes out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

OVE would work really good as a stable with Moxley


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

People even Excalibur does not know the names of?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! Mox headbutting Ortiz


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lucky Moxley had security to get them off him because that'd been it for his ass.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good paying attention to details to have a bandage under the patch too.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was an awesome segment. More of this please.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AEW needs to give us much more of this.

Great stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Lucky Moxley had security to get them off him because that'd been it for his ass.


Definitely lucked out a lot more than Edge did.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Does Sonjay Dutt work for atlas security?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

_Great opener _


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What the hell was the point of having 5 random Hispanic dudes come out? 

good segment but that was pointless


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, the Butcher actually butchering. Great detail.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> Does Sonjay Dutt work for atlas security?


LOL! I thought that was him too for a minute, but it is not.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Aight I actually dug that little butcher segment a lot


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Butcher & The Blade need to pick up the W here to establish themselves as a credible threat in the tag division.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Oracle said:


> What the hell was the point of having 5 random Hispanic dudes come out?
> 
> good segment but that was pointless


Great opener, but agreed, I think they were unnecessary.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> Pretty sure that was about Shawn Michaels wife


I don't think so. It was with a female fan.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Butcher & The Blade need to pick up the W here to establish themselves as a credible threat in the tag division.


I feel the same, they have lost more than enough and a W would help.

JR called MJF, Mathew. hahahahah


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

For fuck sake, JR.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

JR hahahaha


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> What the hell was the point of having 5 random Hispanic dudes come out?
> 
> good segment but that was pointless


To establish that Santana and Ortiz have connections from their days on the streets? I dunno.

But yeah, that was a good segment


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was funny as fuck


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Matthew Jacob Friedman! ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*







*


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy cow all those empty seats up top. And looks like the hard camera side is basically empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

part of me just wants to see Tony throw a punch and hit MJF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Once again, a ref literally doing nothing to keep illegal guys out.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This man is a treasure


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Once again, a ref literally doing nothing to keep illegal guys out.


It has basically been the policy since AEW's first tag match. Don't expect it to change.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Once again, a ref literally doing nothing to keep illegal guys out.


I am just going to stop hoping that they will enforce the rules. Less disappointment that way.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

MJF on commentary is awesome


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I am just going to stop hoping that they will enforce the rules. Less disappointment that way.


Pretty much how I approach anything the Bucks are involved with. I liked MJF just calling out the Bucks double teaming.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The worst ref in the biz.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a fake looking finisher.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Make these guys look a bunch of jobbers, good job AEW


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL HANGMAN


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Drunk Hangman is best for business

Omega looks like he came from a charity golf event


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Young bucks should not have won that


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This Hangman gimmick is godly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Page clearly the star in this group.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That was a pretty solid match, that plus the Mox/IC segment its been a very good show so far.

Liked the after match stuff with Bucks page and Omega as well.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hangman Adam Page, the functional alcoholic ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Way to bury BBB


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

So the rules are supposed to be that a tag team has 10 seconds to clear out of the ring after a tag is made. It would makes sense to at least try to enforce that. I haven't been counting though lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Drunk Hangman is entertaining. Enjoying the show so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Way to bury BBB


I know im starting th think they're not meant to really be top team but they have potential


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman: “Hold my beer”.
Literally.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Anddd now it’s time to turn the channel sick of watching this man being called a female


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I laughed so damn hard when Hangman came stumbling out. Fantastic


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Good that they've finally doing dark recaps for the people that don't watch. My only issue is that I fell the tables match should've been on Dynamite instead of the Baker and Kelly shit show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty nice match, but I really wanted B&B to win. I'm alright with them being MAXWELL's hired guns for the time being and they put up a good effort, but unlike the Bucks, momentum isn't virtually guaranteed for them despite their solid characters and they should take as few losses as possible.



El Hammerstone said:


> This man is a treasure


He _is_ Salt of the Earth, after all. Why should he sully his rep by helping some schmuck? >:^)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great first half hour.

Page is a superstar in the making.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Do Omega and Page have a match tonight?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Probably the best part of the show so far.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So Page's new gimmick is being the functional alcoholic version of Scott Hall's infamous "Last Call" gimmick?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Whoanma said:


> Do Omega and Page have a match tonight?


Not that they have announced.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not keen on Rose's renewed push, but I guess it can't be helped considering how thin the division is. That being said, Swole is solid and more deserving of the push, to be honest.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

AEW_19 said:


> JR hahahaha


What did JR say?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DOTL said:


> What did JR say?


Called him Matthew.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> Make these guys look a bunch of jobbers, good job AEW


They were brought in to be jobbers.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

bdon said:


> Great first half hour.
> 
> Page is a superstar in the making.


He needs to stay face somehow. Crowd is really digging him at the moment. Bucks turning heel might make more sense but then you've got MJF/Wardlow/Butcher Blade, Dark Order, AND Inner Circle as heel groups already. Not a lot of room for another heel team/faction


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Oracle said:


> Young bucks should not have won that


I don't mind it. I think they're building towards the Young Bucks becoming number one contenders for Revolution, which vs. Page/Omega should be very interesting.



taker1986 said:


> Good that they've finally doing dark recaps for the people that don't watch. My only issue is that I fell the tables match should've been on Dynamite instead of the Baker and Kelly shit show.


You can never deprive Britt Baker of her coverage... _Rolls eyes_



DOTL said:


> What did JR say?


He called MJF, "Matthew Jacob Friedman", ?


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I think I would prefer the Bucks as heels. Even as faces they come off arrogant.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nyla is abysmal in the ring. 

Please stop this push.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> I think I would prefer the Bucks as heels. Even as faces they come off arrogant.


Plus they have absolutely no regard for the actual tag team rules.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Was anyone paying attention to that match? ?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Called him Matthew.





umagamanc said:


> He called MJF, "Matthew Jacob Friedman", ?


Geez. lol I bet MJF didn't like that.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kip is a lucky man


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So Page's new gimmick is being the functional alcoholic version of Scott Hall's infamous "Last Call" gimmick?


that was in wcw right?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This has been the best first hour of the year for me. 

Great opening segment. 

Solid tag match and elite story building. 

Solid women's match, far better than the last 2 weeks, Nyla looking dominant as she should, Zwole has potential and looked good as well. 

Keep it going.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

They seem to wanna make it a focus that nyla is a "female" yeah he comes off strong when he throws women around


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> Plus they have absolutely no regard for the actual tag team rules.


That's basically AEW's policy. They are executives so the decisions is basically theirs, but I read that other organizations have similar rules like AAA. I am going to start counting to see how far past the 10 second tag limit they go. I can only accept referees discretion so much until it becomes silly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Penelope is arguably the only woman on Earth to be tasty as fuck despite having such a boomer first name.



Lheurch said:


> Called him Matthew.





> Producers' faces when he keeps bungling names despite being on board with the company for several months:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

umagamanc said:


> I don't mind it. I think they're building towards the Young Bucks becoming number one contenders for Revolution, which vs. Page/Omega should be very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baker should be strictly kept on Dark until she improves on the ring. She's nowhere near ready for getting the push she's getting.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I feel that Kip Sabian has something, and that Cody is a great guy to help bring it out here, hopefully.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Arn "Andy Reid" Anderson.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Penelope is arguably the only woman on Earth to be tasty as fuck despite having such a boomer first name.


He probably did mess up last time, but I think he did it this week on purpose to kaybabe give MJF something to gripe about.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Please squash this geek, Cody!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shaping up for some more Moxley/Inner Circle shenanigans to end the show.

I'd love to see Moxley attack Fozzy during a performance. Have Fozzy perform a song at an upcoming Dynamite and have Moxley come out of nowhere and start paradigm shifting the band


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Got here late. What'd I miss so far?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> that was in wcw right?


Yup. Shit was Russo-tastic and unsurprisingly beyond tasteless.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Arn gotta up his coaching game.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

taker1986 said:


> Baker should be strictly kept on Dark until she improves on the ring. She's nowhere near ready for getting the push she's getting.


I agree. When you compare her to women outside AEW, she's really subpar. Inside AEW, she isn't even the best - I'd place Shida, Statlander, Swole, and Shanna above her. Nyla Rose perhaps too.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


> Got here late. What'd I miss so far?


A great first hour 

Mox/Jericho segment where both got promos in followed by a bit of a brawl
Bucks/Butcher Blade match was solid. MJF on commentary was great and Omega and Drunk Hangman made an appearance. They also showed a pre shot segment where MFJ handed Butchee Blade and Bunny a envelope with money. 
And a fairly forgettable Rose/Swole match


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yup. Shit was Russo-tastic and unsurprisingly beyond tasteless.


That's what I thought, and that's exactly what I was thinking why is Hangman channeling his inner late 90s WCW Scott Hall.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're not evil J.R., they're...










:^)



Lheurch said:


> He probably did mess up last time, but I think he did it this week on purpose to kaybabe give MJF something to gripe about.


The optimist in me would like to believe that, but the cynic in me is like "nah, J.R.'s more boomer than Sooner at this point and fucking up because he's just getting old". :|


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Derek30 said:


> He needs to stay face somehow. Crowd is really digging him at the moment. Bucks turning heel might make more sense but then you've got MJF/Wardlow/Butcher Blade, Dark Order, AND Inner Circle as heel groups already. Not a lot of room for another heel team/faction


I was thinking about this earlier today.

They’ve done that Buckshot Lariat spot on Kenny three times now. Twice it ended with Page hitting Kenny, once it ended with Kenny just tightening up waiting for it but Page stopping.

Knowing Kenny’s penchant for using callbacks in matches where he would change a major spot, I am wondering if they don’t set up Page for the Buckshot Lariat, and Kenny kicks the right arm to block the Lariat and hits him with a V-Trigger.

No one has to be a heel or a face in the relationship. Bucks win without turning, Page doesn’t hurt his momentum with the crowd, and Kenny stops looking like the idiot, golly-gee good guy.

I prefer Bucks turning heel, but I understand why it may be best for the Elite to just slowly go their separate ways.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

They really need to start working on some kind of mid-card title.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Derek30 said:


> A great first hour
> 
> Mox/Jericho segment where both got promos in followed by a bit of a brawl
> Bucks/Butcher Blade match was solid. MJF on commentary was great and Omega and Drunk Hangman made an appearance. They also showed a pre shot segment where MFJ handed Butchee Blade and Bunny a envelope with money.
> And a fairly forgettable Rose/Swole match


Thanks!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> They seem to wanna make it a focus that nyla is a "female" yeah he comes off strong when he throws women around


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Of course they have a ref enforce a rule on Arn but not the Bucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joey is such a goof...


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Can someone set fire to Joey Janella please?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Sabian is looking good in the ring tonight. And holy shit at Janella popping out from the crowd. LOL!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was a weird distraction just for Kip go keep control lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sabian doesn't really have it. Janela really saved this match with that one spot! ?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Joey Janela, that was some pure genius.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good job Arn, you helped some disgusting foot fetishist go home happy and fulfilled. >:\

Janela is such a grody gremlin, LOL. Would still prefer seeing Ford hanging off Wardlow's arm when he breaks out on a solo run if they don't give her a proper run as a wrestler.



Jet_420 said:


> That's what I thought, and that's exactly what I was thinking why is Hangman channeling his inner late 90s WCW Scott Hall.


If they integrate that into a heel Hangman, I wouldn't be too opposed to it if they handle it as him viewing an opponent nonchalantly instead of the crazy shit that Last Call Hall was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody is too generous with letting folk get offense


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody had 3 specials saved up, unbeknownst to me lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Overkill.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

What was the point of having Arn chest bumping the official?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing Sabian getting overkilled by Cody was very gratifying!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jet_420 said:


> What was the point of having Arn chest bumping the official?


Signs of turning on Cody?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That match was just weird


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

That Janella spot legitimately made me laugh.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

bdon said:


> I was thinking about this earlier today.
> 
> They’ve done that Buckshot Lariat spot on Kenny three times now. Twice it ended with Page hitting Kenny, once it ended with Kenny just tightening up waiting for it but Page stopping.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea

I would love a Omega/Bucks heel stable but you just can't do it now given how cluttered the heel side of things is right now. Just imagine building that story and then they all turn on Hangman who instantly becomes a huge baby face. Then you can have Omega go on a tear and eventually dethrone Moxley for the title. Hangman eventually gets his revenge on Omega and is a star in the process


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tight leather pants + Lace shirt + Solid cleavage =


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That promo... fpalm


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just when I thought we'd get through this show without Britt..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Tony mouthing WTF meme is still awesome.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

It felt like there was a little too much shenanigans in Cody vs. Sabian. I get it, but it came across as messy.

Considering all of Arn Anderson's supposed experience, he came across as really amateur getting sent away from ringside.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure where they're going with the whole Arn thing but never thought it made sense having him manage Cody. Perhaps he ends up with MJF?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good lord this is going to hurt


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Solid first half of the show. Loved the Hangman hold my beer spot.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh I enjoy not liking her. Good decision to turn her heel


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This is terrible


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

What do you call someone who failed out of medical school? A dentist.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Baker is cringe......


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

OK this is better from Britt. Much better


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Britt has a point when it comes to JR.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Okay, that was actually a big improvement from last week


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> What do you call someone who failed out of medical school? A dentist.


You anti dentite bastard


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Delivery is still weird, but she's shooting on JR, which is funny.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I stan brett baker


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Better than last week. I like they are are incorporating actual criticisms into promos.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Great promo from Britt


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That was a good promo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks calling anyone else dorks is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not bad at all from Britt


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Much much better delivery this week. 

The shot at JR and Mayfield made me chuckle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well this a way to get heat...but wonder where it goes.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I can get behind a heel Britt so much better than a fotc babyface Britt.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

So she's basically just attempting to be female MJF.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sweet Jews for Jesus, Britt should be a coroner instead of a dentist, because she fucking murdered J.R.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> If they integrate that into a heel Hangman, I wouldn't be too opposed to it if they handle it as him viewing an opponent nonchalantly instead of the crazy shit that Last Call Hall was.


If they make him a heel and it works I'm all for it. as long as it does not end up and spiral into like a trainwreck like Scott Hall in WCW.



Lheurch said:


> Signs of turning on Cody?


That's what my gut is telling, that's he going to align with MJF.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Good stuff from Britt there. She's trending worldwide right now as well.

I see 3 different AEW related trends on Twitter in the top 30, there are none relating to NXT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They need to brighten up that backstage lights. Looks like an amateur porn lol


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Although Britt Baker looked like a young, Republican pageant girl, that was the best I've seen from her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


TFW you go from calling matches featuring wrestling gods like Hogan, Sting and Flair to being trashed by some rando dentist THOT


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Commentary seems sad now after that roast ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I demand more of Jack Evans' angry ranting grandpa-esque trash talking.



Jet_420 said:


> If they make him a heel and it works I'm all for it. as long as it does not end up and spiral into like a trainwreck like Scott Hall in WCW.


If they keep it up, I'm confident that they won't go overboard like that gimmick went.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

DOTL said:


> Commentary seems sad now after that roast ?


LOL JR sounds demoralized


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Is Daniels hurt?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Angelico's ring gear is just...bleh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These guys are boring as fuck.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wonder if we get a Dark Order appearance here


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I tuned in for the first time in weeks and the first thing I see are two guys dressed like skeletons break dancing. I really want to like this show, and I like it but I find myself cringing at 50% of what they put on my tv


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHA JR mentioning tag ropes are actually supposed to be used. Imagine that. At least this ref is better than the bald one.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Is Daniels hurt?


Not that I'm aware of, he's usually out there for SCU matches.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I wouldn't mind Daniels and Kazarian teaming back up so that Scorpio can start a single's run


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

P Thriller said:


> I tuned in for the first time in weeks and the first thing I see are two guys dressed like skeletons break dancing. I really want to like this show, and I like it but I find myself cringing at 50% of what they put on my tv


Yeah you tuned in at a bad time. Rest of the show has been excellent


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not a fan of SCU or these jobbers wearing motocross gear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Much much better delivery this week.
> 
> The shot at JR and Mayfield made me chuckle.


Britt did way better. They unbotched the JR lets go to commercial thing from last week.

And the SCU and Angelico and Evans borefest continues. End this shit.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This match is gonna be ratings killer lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate the neon, the stupid dance they do when they walk to the ring. And SCU is boring as fuck too. This match is worst of night. But least overall tonight was good


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

No heat at all here. Pointless match UNLESS we get some Dark Order hoopla


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont these guys know when to read fans and end long as boring shit like this sooner? WTF?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd rather see Wardlow squashing jobbers with MFJ cutting a promo after building up the steel cage match between Wardlow and Cody


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why do these pointless fucking tag matches go so long? No one gives a fuck about TH2, at all.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> HAHA JR mentioning tag ropes are actually supposed to be used. Imagine that. At least this ref is better than the bald one.


maybe it'll come into a storyline (cause Rick Knox is always reffing young buck matches.)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is where AEW sucks ass. They let long boring shit run dry to death. The fans are too nice, not shitting on this mess as much as it should be. Boring as fuck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do these pointless fucking tag matches go so long? No one gives a fuck about TH2, at all.


Bucks booking style 101. 20 minute match, no story.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

SCU just reminds me too much of TNA. Their opponents just don't seem to have the IT factor. This match has gone on way too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do these pointless fucking tag matches go so long? No one gives a fuck about TH2, at all.


Bingo. Pointless, boring as fuck. 20 minutes of fucking dull-ass shit. They deserve a big ratings loss that segment. Channel changers.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am never not going to think "Fat Mask" when I see Evil Uno thanks to Cornette.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Hour two has sucked ass.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Lol, Daniels mouthing bitch


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I used to be a fan of Daniels and Kaz, but SCU is just so boring at this point. Sky needs to be let loose on his own now, this team is holding him back and boy does their theme music make me cringe.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pac saving everything as usual.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm digging this promo from Pac but why is he in full gear in a dark grungy scene LOL


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Pac strolling round the streets dressed in his wrestling trunks. ? 

Awesome promo, by the way.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

How good are the video packages? Fuck me


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy Lucha Brothers sighting......they've been MIA for god only knows how long.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Loved that promo but can't get over the wrestling gear


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

WOOO Yuka Sakazaki is going to be on dynamite! She's adorable!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PAC is slowly morphing into Gollum. O_O


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Great video package for PAC. 

I laugh at how idiotically Vince handled him.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Now JR calling Jericho EL CHAMPION

LMAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> I'm digging this promo from Pac but why is he in full gear in a dark grungy scene LOL





umagamanc said:


> Pac strolling round the streets dressed in his wrestling trunks. ?
> 
> Awesome promo, by the way.


If I saw Pac walking around in wrestling trunks in a dark alley, I would run for sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Been a really great episode so far.

Britt Baker totally saved what felt like an awkward fucking promo last week.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Derek30 said:


> I'm digging this promo from Pac but why is he in full gear in a dark grungy scene LOL


? He's spoiling for a fight, I guess.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Great, another midget Japanese womens wrestler. Just what the division needs.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

How come the best episodes look like the weakest on paper?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

MrThortan said:


> WOOO Yuka Sakazaki is going to be on dynamite! She's adorable!


Unfortunately, I think she'll be taking the loss. I think they're building Britt Baker to challenge Riho at Revolution. Maybe with Nyla Rose in a triple threat.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MrThortan said:


> WOOO Yuka Sakazaki is going to be on dynamite! She's adorable!


I mean she's definitely gonna lose which kinda sucks but TBH I'm kinda feeling Britt's new character, so it's not bad LOL

Britt popped me for sure when she said Tony had gingivitis


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very good show aside from the last match

This show has to end with a Moxley run in right?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC is money.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Derek30 said:


> Now JR calling Jericho EL CHAMPION
> 
> LMAO


Somebody needs to call Britt to get on his butt again.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Great, another midget Japanese womens wrestler. Just what the division needs.


Have to wonder if they will ever pull the trigger soon to get the title off of Riho. It feels like she's been MIA yet again, lol.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> If I saw Pac walking around in wrestling trunks in a dark alley, I would run for sure.


I just pictured you getting a chase off of PAC ???


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> Now JR calling Jericho EL CHAMPION
> 
> LMAO


He has to be taking the piss at this point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> I used to be a fan of Daniels and Kaz, but SCU is just so boring at this point. Sky needs to be let loose on his own now, this team is holding him back and boy does their theme music make me cringe.


Agreed. SCU are really corny. Daniels particularly looks like a dad who is trying to be down with the kids. It's holding Scorpio Sky back, preventing him from finding himself as a singles competitor.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

captainzombie said:


> I used to be a fan of Daniels and Kaz, but SCU is just so boring at this point. Sky needs to be let loose on his own now, this team is holding him back and boy does their theme music make me cringe.


Yeah, SCU is tired and all 3 of them know it - Daniels as head of Dark Order is where I hope this angle is going.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am really glad they dropped the PnP name, though their theme sound still says it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to see Darby get a pin on Jericho due to Moxley


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Are the fans just going to sing Judas where ever AEW goes?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pac has really got a Benoit feel to him.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Did he leave him hanging?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

umagamanc said:


> Agreed. SCU are really corny. Daniels particularly looks like a dad who is trying to be down with the kids. It's holding Scorpio Sky back, preventing him from finding himself as a singles competitor.





elo said:


> Yeah, SCU is tired and all 3 of them know it - Daniels as head of Dark Order is where I hope this angle is going.


Yeah, lol Daniels should of probably retired 2 years ago. I still do not understand how they made them the inauguarl champions as they didn't bring anything to the table.

I think it could work with Daniels as the Dark Order leader, it would have had a bigger impact if he was revealed as the leader with the last episode of 2019 when we were all like WTF is this ending.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho scurrying to the corner was good. And wow, a team holding the tag ropes!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I am really glad they dropped the PnP name, though their theme sound still says it.


Santana and Ortiz sounds cool as team name already


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Santana and Ortiz sounds cool as team name already


I do like their theme a lot, Santana and Ortiz hopefully will be the next tag champs.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jet_420 said:


> Are the fans just going to sing Judas where ever AEW goes?


Like I said earlier, have Jericho and his band perform the song one of these weeks and then Moxley comes out and paradigm shifts the whole band


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Why does this woman ref go into The Matrix bullet time whenever a big move is performed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Claro De Luna said:


> Did he leave him hanging?


I see what you did there lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

deep arm drag is such a pretty move. Surprising that Darby is like the only guy doing it right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR: The unorthodox style of Private Party is really hard to follow sometimes. 

Translation: They're doing too much shit to call.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Checking in.. Iiiiiits tiiiiiiime

Mox listening to the IWC with that patch. That's a positive
Mox's goofy laugh.. They give and they take. He needs to decide if he wants to be a badass or a goofball.
Don't ever let Ortiz touch a mic again
Jericho always gets a plus from me though
Lol they're actual butchers. It's hilarious but I liked it
The Bucks waste so much movement. Their televised matches are worse than Edges spear on Ziggler at the Rumble
Matt Jackson's core strength? Dude has never done a core exercise in his life!
That Meltzer driver fucking sucked. Nick barely made it.
Kenny Omega looks like shit. Dress like the superstar you should be.
Allie gets a plus
MJF on commentary gets a plus too
Hangman asking the buck to hold his beer and hitting that was awesome. He's grown on me. Good work AEW
Big Swole is still neither big, nor swole
That match sucked
At least these guys putting 'bad' in their nicknames gives us an accurate representation of their abilities
Cody needing tips from Arn to beat Kip Sabian. This doesn't work.
What the fuck is Arn doing? This is stupid..
Britt Baker has improved! Good for her. The promo was probably a minute too long but wasn't bad at all
Lexy Nair needs more tv time. She is gorgeous
Kenny is awkward and lacks charisma
Lakers jerseys are a nice touch
This episode started well, but why does AEW feel the need to almost waste an entire hour every week?
And this is where everyone switches over. They just go into cruise control for an hour and nothing really matters
PAC is incredible
YUKA IS BACKKKKK
Weird multi man match. This is not a main event. I'm done for today.
Positives- 12/26
Negatives- 14/26

It's getting closer every week which means they're finding what works and sticking with what isn't. Maybe I am just trying harder to be positive. A good hour of television was had today. I've never turned off a Jericho match before though, I'm just tapping out because it's been a long episode.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Checking in.. Iiiiiits tiiiiiiime
> 
> Mox listening to the IWC with that patch. That's a positive
> Mox's goofy laugh.. They give and they take. He needs to decide if he wants to be a badass or a goofball.
> ...


Jim Cornette wannabe


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dem Darby chants tho 

Really wish they'd get a mid-card title rolling, since guys like Darby, Luchasaurus and eventually Wardlow could use something to sink their teeth into.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Matt Jackson's core strength? Dude has never done a core exercise in his life!


I laughed pretty hard when I heard them say that.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Private Party are over, yet they don't do it for me. They should be in development, not on television. For sure, they're athletic. However, they went to the Young Bucks' school of flipping and rolling without selling and psychology. They need to refine their ringwork. The Young Bucks are much better when they are toned down; Private Party need to do the same.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dem Darby chants tho
> 
> Really wish they'd get a mid-card title rolling, since guys like Darby, Luchasaurus and eventually Wardlow could use something to sink their teeth into.


They do need some kind of mid-card title soon. I'm surprised they haven't introduced something yet like a TV or US title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ouch that was sharp and what a stabbing burn


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Jim Cornette wannabe


You want to have a chat about my points or not? You know what, I've literally listened to the Cornette podcast one time. I have no idea what his opinions are on most things unless they're posted here. Pretty much every negative point I made has been made by someone else in this thread as well. I keep all of them in one post so they don't take over the thread. You're a troll at this point


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW desperately needs a fucking midcard belt. Darby would be a great midcard holder


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Hour two has sucked ass.


For me, just the SCU and the neon jobbers sucks ass, 20 min of boring shit


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby's look is honestly just fucking terrible.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU, Hager.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Enough time left for Mox...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this is how it ends?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay 3 min left


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> AEW desperately needs a fucking midcard belt. Darby would be a great midcard holder


I think they have enough guys for a Cruiser style title and of course some kind of mid-card title to at least defend every other week on TV since titles like the World, World Tag, and Women's get defended every so often to give them that importance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Isiah Cassidy kinda carrying Private Party


----------



## ericwaskk (Jan 28, 2020)

That Moxley and Inner Circle segment was gutless to start the show, it could of been really great and legendary and really established everyone, especially Moxley as a wild man although I feel AEW really missed out on a huge opportunity. 

Honestly I think this show is gutless kind of like WWE ,HMMMM.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Darby Allen vs Sammy Guevara feud? Yes please!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sammy Guevara proving to the whole world that he's never held a guitar before


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

So Mox is Sting.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

serious question is Hager even going to wrestle?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Good ending.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DOTL said:


> So Mox is Sting.


Who’s afraid of the big black bat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That sets up Darby vs Guevara matchup down the line. Moxley is over as fuck


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> serious question is Hager even going to wrestle?


He is the most expensive bodyguard I've ever seen in wrestling, yet he doesn't have to wrestle a match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Predictable ending but still good. They need to do some big angle with Jericho and Mox ASAP though. They should have had him destroy stuff on the ship last week.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jet_420 said:


> serious question is Hager even going to wrestle?


There has to be a stipulation with his Bellator contract that prevents him from actual in ring wrestling


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jet_420 said:


> serious question is Hager even going to wrestle?


Whilst he's signed with Bellator I doubt it, he's probably not on much at AEW so not worth the risk.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Who’s afraid of the big black bat?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> That sets up Darby vs Guevara matchup down the line. Moxley is over as fuck


Now that's a match I'd like to see. I wonder if Moxley vs Santana next week will turn into a tag team match playa


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DOTL said:


> So Mox is Sting.


Yes! And Owens is Steve Austin. Good point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuuuuuck that was an amazing episode

i really enjoyed that

perfect blend of wackiness, shenanigan, action, old school, new school and story progression

just loved it top to bottom

Darby is a superstar

Bucks are amazing - Matt shined tonight

Jericho’s promo was so funny

just great!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Now that's a match I'd like to see. I wonder if Moxley vs Santana next week will turn into a tag team match playa


Thats not a bad idea. Guevara vs Darby would be sweet.

Now..some interesting notes:

Young Bucks, especially the younger one, look like they kind of want to turn a bit on Page and Kenny.
Anderson...is he gonna turn on Cody?
Britt did a good comeback today to a horrible promo last time. LOL at JR calling MJF Matthew...Britt then calls him out later on being a buffoon on names.\
Inner Circle new shirts and new theme music...Cool
When will we see the exalted one? 
Pac's video backstage was cool


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun show from what I saw.

Britt's promo was 1000x times better this week. I loved some of their vignettes espesically the PAC one. Hangman had a literal "Hold My Beer" moment, Jericho and Mox were entertaining, and they seem to be reestablishing Inner Circle as a dominate faction.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, their best shows so far have had very little to do with how good the wrestling is or how loaded the card is. Go look at their Thanksgiving Eve show. One of their most loaded cards and yet one of their worst episodes. Here you have a card that looked weak going in but delivered, for the most part, just by doing some cool things.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

No 


Cult03 said:


> You want to have a chat about my points or not? You know what, I've literally listened to the Cornette podcast one time. I have no idea what his opinions are on most things unless they're posted here. Pretty much every negative point I made has been made by someone else in this thread as well. I keep all of them in one post so they don't take over the thread. You're a troll at this point


Not with you


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC never wears regular clothes because he looks sorta weird in them as he's too built for the clothes to fit right - and not really intimidating. But probably more is that he can't be walking with his hair all drenches and stringy in front of his face if he was rocking a polo and dress pants.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> No
> 
> Not with you


And yet here we are, still talking. Congratulations. You're a troll, Pippen.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Yeah you tuned in at a bad time. Rest of the show has been excellent


Maybe I just keep tuning in at the wrong times lol. Last time I tuned in randomly I saw a guy in a battle royal stapling everyone with a staple gun. I also don't enjoy the style of matches that the tag team division has or the women's division or the midcarders. I really like the top of the card though.


----------



## ericwaskk (Jan 28, 2020)

You know I really want to like this show, I mean I like it don't get me wrong, although I feel like they miss out on a lot of opportunities. 

I didn't care for the opening segment with Moxley and the Inner Circle and then last week I thought that main event with Moxley and Pac was very underwhelming as well especially how the only time they were fighting on the boat was during the commercial break. Like I said not a bad show by any means, although I really feel like they miss a lot of opportunities to go next level and make things really memorable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Britt as the heel that thinks she‘s the face is actually kinda golden - very good promo


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Mox wear his eye patch when he fights in NJPW in early February?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Very bland episode of AEW outside of the opening segment, Hangman and the ending


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

captainzombie said:


> Holy Lucha Brothers sighting......they've been MIA for god only knows how long.


They officially re-signed exclusive AAA / AEW contracts now
‘think we’ll be seeing a lot more of them


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Mox wear his eye patch when he fights in NJPW in early February?


I hope he does. If there is anything that could make Mox vs. Suzuki better, it's Mox with an eye patch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

El Hammerstone said:


> I wouldn't mind Daniels and Kazarian teaming back up so that Scorpio can start a single's run


I honestly thought that they were leaning in that direction by having SCU drop the belts to Page and Omega. Hopefully they actually do get that ball rolling sometime soon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So glad they’re finally bringing Darby and Guevara together in an angle. That shit should be gold.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great show. One of the best they've had. 

1. Great opening segment with Mox/IC. Great promo by Mox and enjoyed the brawl. 

2. I say this every week but I'll say it again MJF is the best heel in the business. I love when he does his crowd circle where he takes the piss out of the fans. 

3. Solid tag match. Plus it progressed the story between Bucks/Kenny/Page. 

4. Women's match was far better than the last 2 weeks. Not a classic by any stretch but it made Nyla look dominant like she should and Zwole looked good in defeat. She has potential. 

5. Cody/Sabian did what it needed to do, made Cody look strong going into his big match with MJF and progressed the Sabian/Janela feud, the Janela part made me laugh. 

6. Not a fan of Britt but I've got to give credit where its due that was a much better promo. Its just a shame she's below average in the ring, she's nowhere near ready to get the title. Sadly it looks like we're heading for a Riho/Britt match at Revolution where Britt wins the title, a spot that should've been saved for Statlander or Shida. 

7. Solid tag match for a filler/impromptu match. Decent enough and liked the Dark order segment. I wonder who this higher power is, it has me intrigued. 

8. Great promo from PAC. Loved it. 

9. Yuka returns next week, yipppeee. Was a big fan of what I saw at DON and Fytet fest, I like her better than Riho. It's too bad she'll likely get fed to the AEW Charlotte though. 

10. Main event was fine. Progressed the Mox/IC feud. PP and Darby looked great and looks like after Sammy attacking Darby with the Skateboard that were getting a feud between them. Two of the guys that are knocking it out of the park right now. 

Overall great show. Not the best for in ring action, but for segments and story and character development easily one of the best. I love that they've created stars in Page, MJF, Allin. They could easily be AEWs AJ/Joe/Roode. Plus I like the job they're doing with Jungle boy, Luchasaurus and Sammy. 

So yeah great show and with the Elite v Lucha bros/Butcher and blade, Mox v Ortiz and Yuka debut announced for next week plus a face off between Cody/MJF, I'm already pretty excited. 

Good job AEW. Keep this going.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody takes his 10 lashes next week - yeah, I'm boycotting the episode for the sheer stupidity of this stip/agreement.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Boring show.

Womens division continues to drag. That match went on way to long just exposing how green and bad nyla and swole both are.

Butcher and Blade need to just be fired already. 

Britt is yelling at JR and i wish he would pimp slap the no talent caked face thot.

Cody vs Kip was ok. Arn adds nothing and looks bad on TV.

Janela looks like shit. I thought ht was working out?

Another inner circle celebration at least Mox had a bat. I guess hes there Sting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet_420 said:


> serious question is Hager even going to wrestle?


Serious question: do you want to see him wrestle?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Boring show.
> 
> Womens division continues to drag. That match went on way to long just exposing how green and bad nyla and swole both are.
> 
> ...


oh for fucks sake  ?‍♂


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh for fucks sake  ?‍♂


lol imagine being so miserable


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't know, Britt's hair kind of looked stupid pinned up to the side.
Ortiz was wearing toe shoes. Toe shoes? Really? Is that AEW trying to be edgy?
Jericho just keeps getting fatter. Lay of the bubbly, Chubby.
What, is Moxley seriously going to be wearing a black trench coat next week? Copyright much?

I could go on, but why bother? AEW won't be around much longer anyways.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MrThortan said:


> I don't know, Britt's hair kind of looked stupid pinned up to the side.
> Ortiz was wearing toe shoes. Toe shoes? Really? Is that AEW trying to be edgy?
> Jericho just keeps getting fatter. Lay of the bubbly, Chubby.
> What, is Moxley seriously going to be wearing a black trench coat next week? Copyright much?
> ...


only until 2023...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At FIRST i hated the Adam Page transition to a drunk, now i love it.

Where is , RIHO?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Page is becoming one of my favorite characters in wrestling right now. That hold my beer spot was so awesome  

And he's getting more popular with the crowd, actually. Wonder if it's really the right call to make him turn heel. Maybe it's a swerve and he's not turning after all.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Great show. One of the best they've had.
> 
> 1. Great opening segment with Mox/IC. Great promo by Mox and enjoyed the brawl.
> 
> ...


It was damn good show indeed,it progressed story and it was building up for the next show.I said aew has to introduce the audience,to some of roster and tonight felt like they.everything tonight was building for the few weeks,and the ppv we got shorter matches and and more storytelling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> At FIRST i hated the Adam Page transition to a drunk, now i love it.
> 
> Where is , RIHO?


TBH Page's drinking just makes him feel more like a Cowboy.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Overall I just felt like this show came off slightly flat after the last few weeks. There some pretty good and nothing really too bad, just really felt like a transitional show in alot of ways. 


Opening segment was very good and Mox/Jericho build continues to be great
Bucks vs BBB was solid and MJF on commentary was of course awesome 
The post match was great and Hangman may be the best act on the show right now
Nyla and Swole was okay but they haven't done enough to get Swole over and they didnt really utilize her athleticism enough here 
Cody and Kip was again just okay. The stuff with Arn and the shoe was kind of silly and seemed forced. Kip is another talent who needs more to make people care about him. The triple crossroads finish was cool though 
Britt is having a hard time trying to play a heel I'm hoping she can grow into it but shes still so green 
Interview with The Elite was good to setup the match next week and again Hangman just shines 
SCU vs TH2 just another match that was there but not bad or anything. TH2 is another act who is super talented but just havent been featured enough 
Dark Order setting their sights on SCU seems to be set and Daniel's turning to join is inevitable I think 
Main event was alot of fun and the best match on the show. PP is still so green too though. 
After match was pretty good although Mox with a bat was kind of random. 
Yeah tonight was just weird with alot of talents like Swole, Kip, Penelope, and TH2 getting some spotlight but all of them getting it on 1 show seemed a bit much for me. Hangman, the opening segment, and the main event were all great stuff. 

Once again nothing overly bad or crazy but just a lot of stuff that felt middling.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

Great episode tonight, really enjoyed all or most of it. Tonight for me was the first time liking Britt Baker which surprised me. Pleasantly surprised. Hope she and others continue to improve.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Darby is something special. Sammy vs Darby for Revolution would be good. 

AEW needs a fuckin midcard title.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

* Show opens with Moxley cutting a WWE-style promo. Smart to have him walk through his hometown crowd to show that people actually bought a ticket, plus it's his WWE gimmick so people know it. 

* Jericho's promo uncharacteristically bad. Very WWE again. Jericho is, however, the only natural swearer on this "edgy" show. 

* Moxley stopped by the invisible wall. I thought this thing was not supposed to exist in AEW? 

* Moxley is ZANY! Brawl making everyone look bad. What about this segment wouldn't have happened on a bad edition of Raw?

* What the fuck was with that AWFUL pre-taped thing with MJF, The Bunny and the shitty creepy music? Who the _fuck_ thought this was a good idea and something to saddle MJF with? 

* Stereotypical WWE-style tag match. 

* The Bucks are literally 50/50 and they choose to advertise that on their own program.

* Adam Page doing a Scott Hall gimmick. That's a winner. 

I'm tapping out here. But I know my thoughts are going to get y'all worked up even though you won't be able to tell me how this is _anything_ different from WWE at its blandest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrThortan said:


> I don't know, Britt's hair kind of looked stupid pinned up to the side.
> Ortiz was wearing toe shoes. Toe shoes? Really? Is that AEW trying to be edgy?
> Jericho just keeps getting fatter. Lay of the bubbly, Chubby.
> What, is Moxley seriously going to be wearing a black trench coat next week? Copyright much?
> ...


Entitled to not liking what you don’t like, but that last bit makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Solid show. Much better than what the card let on. Enjoyed every match except SCU vs Hybrid2. I just can't get into Hybrid. Other than that, thumbs up. Pac promo, Hangman hold my beer, IC vs Mox, all were pretty fun.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> * Show opens with Moxley cutting a WWE-style promo. Smart to have him walk through his hometown crowd to show that people actually bought a ticket, plus it's his WWE gimmick so people know it.
> 
> * Jericho's promo uncharacteristically bad. Very WWE again. Jericho is, however, the only natural swearer on this "edgy" show.
> 
> ...


“NXT IS THE BESTEST!!!!”


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good show. I enjoyed the Mox/Jericho with IC open and the tag match was good. I am liking BBB more and more the video package was great. Also Hangman Page is growing on me more each week. Nyla Rose needs some work, Big Swole has potential. Britt Baker did well and I assume next week she will rip Excalibur. PAC is just all around an excellent Pro Wrestler. Main event was fun. Darby shines every time he is on TV. Cody was solid and I like the pairing of Sabian/Ford. SCU tag match went too long but Sky needs to be elevated as he is the star of the team.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> lol imagine being so miserable


I can‘t even imagine it mate

the lad must have sour milk running through his veins


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> “NXT IS THE BESTEST!!!!”


That's not what I said. At all. Nice try. 

NXT was a fine, but overall underwhelming show. They have got some great matches for Takeover, but nothing to hook viewers for next week. The Ciampa angle was excellent, and Balor had a good piece of business to build to Gargano. But the main event was just a series of spots and didn't reach the emotion of a great match. I will say that NXT doesn't insult you or feel like it's trying to be WWE-lite with influence from TNA and Lucha Underground. 

So neither show gets a gold star from me. But yes, sure, let's got with "NXT IS THE BESTEST!!!!"

*Not enjoying AEW does not mean you are in love with WWE.* Can we fucking stop that? It's faulty logic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That's not what I said. At all. Nice try.
> 
> NXT was a fine, but overall underwhelming show. They have got some great matches for Takeover, but nothing to hook viewers for next week. The Ciampa angle was excellent, and Balor had a good piece of business to build to Gargano. But the main event was just a series of spots and didn't reach the emotion of a great match. I will say that NXT doesn't insult you or feel like it's trying to be WWE-lite with influence from TNA and Lucha Underground.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know what you say, man. I’ve read it. I also have the ability to read between the lines.

Every post you type is about how AEW is likely going to play failure to giving an alternative to WWE, is soon going to lose the ratings war, WAS losing the ratings war “for several weeks” without tipping your cap to them for the 11 weeks they did win, is going to lose out to ROH for all the disgruntled WWE talent, NJPW will never work with them, Omega is old and not at all a star, INSERT WWE star would have pushed the ratings to well over a million, etc etc etc.

You sound like a jilted ex-lover, man, hell bent on trashing everything the ex is doing post breakup.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Oh, I know what you say, man. I’ve read it. I also have the ability to read between the lines.
> 
> Every post you type is about how AEW is likely going to play failure to giving an alternative to WWE, is soon going to lose the ratings war, WAS losing the ratings war “for several weeks” without tipping your cap to them for the 11 weeks they did win, is going to lose out to ROH for all the disgruntled WWE talent, NJPW will never work with them, Omega is old and not at all a star, INSERT WWE star would have pushed the ratings to well over a million, etc etc etc.
> 
> You sound like a jilted ex-lover, man, hell bent on trashing everything the ex is doing post breakup.


Ah, there we go, some actual points that resemble things I've said. 

Yes, I do believe they are going to lose the ratings to NXT in the future. And I don't see what's wrong with saying they did, when they did. I also don't see why I should tip my cap to them for winning when they did, because that was always expected. I'd tip my cap to them if they actually increased their ratings significantly.

We'll see where that free agent talent goes. My speculation is that ROH is breaking bank and going to lean on the New Japan relationship to secure Brodie Lee and possibly The Revival. If that happens, I will be right. If it doesn't, I will be wrong. I don't mind being wrong -- I just haven't been. 

Omega is the age he is. If you consider that young, that's fine. I just find it funny when people talk about someone like Trevor Murdoch being old in the NWA (which is an actual example), when he is only three years older than Omega. And I don't think he is a star to US audiences, no. He's known to hardcore wrestling audiences and their ratings and PPV buys haven't gone up to suggest that more people know him, recognize him or care about him. But I don't think I've even harped on about that so much as I just think he's a transparent worker and what skills he does have don't have the appeal to mainstream audiences that hardcore fans think it does. 

I think (insert WWE star) would have helped their perception and made them seem like a more serious promotion and allowed them to do a lot more that could have helped their ratings, sure. I But I think having those stars in a poorly booked company isn't going to help. See: TNA. 

And we'll see about New Japan. I have never said never. I've said that I don't think it matches their philosophy of what pro-wrestling is, and that AEW dicked them out of a fair bit, despite the framing of it Meltzer paints, and that New Japan might take that pretty seriously. So far, there's been no evidence of them doing anything other than one tease. Then ROH has seemingly doubled-down with them. If they work together, they work together. I am not expecting it though, because I think like the top stars that have chosen WWE over AEW, I think New Japan is going to choose its philosophy over AEW's.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEW can’t grow by breaking bank since they didn’t go that route immediately, but ROH can.

NXT can grow, but AEW can’t.

You’ve not lived much of a life, man. I’m not saying that to mock you in any way, but it is clear as day that you haven’t lived life to understand perspective and that nothing is a sure thing. 

I’ve been wasting my breath trying to wax intellectual with you, but you just want to your emotion and ego investments.

Confirmation bias is a motherfucker.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Promo heavy, this is the show I want to see, I have zero complains. Enough boring random tag team matches and more promos, this is the route they should aim for.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> AEW can’t grow by breaking bank since they didn’t go that route immediately, but ROH can.
> 
> NXT can grow, but AEW can’t.
> 
> ...


Lol, you're using your perspective on AEW and applying it to me. I _don't_ think AEW has money problems. That's your perspective. I was just addressing why getting in with limited capital to be PWG with a big budget is not a smart business strategy when you could go in stronger, and why Daddy Khan isn't going to break bank now that the TV rights fees are secured at $45 million per year. 

ROH was a small-time promotion that eventually got bought and served a function, but can now be a second chance at what AEW had the resources to do but couldn't. In my opinion, that's not because of the money offered, but the philosophy of the promotion and how that affects its perception both in the industry and with a wider fan-base. Stars don't want to go there. That's my assertion and I am sticking to it. 

ROH breaking bank is different, because it's not a silly promotion that caps its audience. And it's never had a giant TNT launch and lost 500k viewers. They've lost popularity, but on a smaller scale. 

A mom and pop store that gets bought out by a billion dollar company and suddenly gets a major infusion of cash is a much different prospect to someone buying a chain with a fixed public perception and trying to turn it into McDonald's all of a sudden. They have _had_ the chance to get the stars, and they haven't. That's not the same as never having had the chance.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The way I see it I don't think @The Wood is being a troll. I just think he's passionate about wrestling and when he see where improvements can be made he's not afraid to voice his opinion. I think calling him an wwe fanboy because he's being critical of another wrestling promotion is below the belt, the two don't go hand in hand. He wouldn't be putting so much thought and detail in his posts if he didn't care about the wrestling business, he's been on this forum since 2003.

For me I enjoyed the show very much last might, but there's been other shows I haven't enjoyed it do much. I actually think overall they've done great, can they make improvements, of course but I'm excited for the journey ahead and they've got me interested in wrestling again. 

I watched the Royal Rumble last Sunday and although I've pretty lost interest in wwe I thought they put on a great show and delivered one of the best RR matches I've seen in years. 

That being said I'm unlikely to go back to watching Raw or SD regularly. My interest nearly died when Brock broke the streak. Tbh I'm not that active on here, I've had 1000 posts in 4 years and I bet most of them have came since AEW was formed. 

I don't always agree with what the wood says but I think we should just accept we have different opinions about certain things, doesn't mean we don't care, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

The Wood said:


> * Show opens with Moxley cutting a WWE-style promo. Smart to have him walk through his hometown crowd to show that people actually bought a ticket, plus it's his WWE gimmick so people know it.
> 
> * Jericho's promo uncharacteristically bad. Very WWE again. Jericho is, however, the only natural swearer on this "edgy" show.
> 
> ...


Mate, why do continue to put yourself through watching a show that you don't like each week?

There is a lot of wrestling out there to watch instead.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

I found it very interesting that they went all in with Britt, even acknowledging that she got cut off and making hay out of it. She might actually pull this whiny heel thing off, to my amazement. Now if only she can not be wooden in the ring.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MrThortan said:


> I don't know, Britt's hair kind of looked stupid pinned up to the side.
> Ortiz was wearing toe shoes. Toe shoes? Really? Is that AEW trying to be edgy?
> Jericho just keeps getting fatter. Lay of the bubbly, Chubby.
> What, is Moxley seriously going to be wearing a black trench coat next week? Copyright much?
> ...


Uhm, where you been? Yet another person that doesn’t follow the product and bitches about everything. Ortiz has been wearing toe shoes since he was in Impact, but I guess we wouldn’t know that because we haven’t watch that either like you don’t watch much of AEW and will bitch here about shit that they do. GTFO out of here man I’m getting sick of all of the clowns bashing every little thing........ maybe your troll ness won’t be around here much longer anyways.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

All I’m gonna say, is shots fired on the Inner Circles theme song being almost beat for beat the Evolution theme song.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All I’m gonna say, is shots fired on the Inner Circles theme song being almost beat for beat the Evolution theme song.


Ouch, didn't even realize that. I'll have to go back and hear it, wonder if they can get into trouble for that if it is very similar.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> All I’m gonna say, is shots fired on the Inner Circles theme song being almost beat for beat the Evolution theme song.


I was thinking that at the time ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bucks vs Page/Omega should be a DoN II match - maybe even main event it, not rushed to Revolution IMO. Let it simmer a while longer - but the way they're beating us over the head with it now makes me think they're doing it in a month. Given the Dark Order exalted one will debut soon, I'd rather see Bucks vs Dark Order happen at Revolution, just have Omega/Hangman have a throwaway title defense on the undercard as well. Revolution already has Moxley vs Jericho and MJF vs Cody being built.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. PAC's promo was fantastic.

Man, Revolution should be pretty damn good. Jericho/Mox, Darby/Sammy, Omega&Hangman/Bucks, MJF/Cody.... maybe even Hager/Luchasaurus... DAMN.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bucks vs Page/Omega should be a DoN II match - maybe even main event it, not rushed to Revolution IMO. Let it simmer a while longer - but the way they're beating us over the head with it now makes me think they're doing it in a month. Given the Dark Order exalted one will debut soon, I'd rather see Bucks vs Dark Order happen at Revolution, just have Omega/Hangman have a throwaway title defense on the undercard as well. Revolution already has Moxley vs Jericho and MJF vs Cody being built.


They probably could have had BBB vs. Page/Omega at the PPV, but BBB last night were made to look like total jobbers. For a team that has a tough guy look, especially with The Butcher they are being buried. This or some other team vs. Page/Omega at Revolution, would have helped draw out The Bucks vs. Page/Omega feud.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

1st AWE Thunder episode I have been disappointed and bored with since its inception


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Serious question: do you want to see him wrestle?


Kinda of


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great episode as usual.

Man Page is slowly turning into the best thing on Dynamite


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> Ouch, didn't even realize that. I'll have to go back and hear it, wonder if they can get into trouble for that if it is very similar.











Kapwing — Where Content Creation Happens


Kapwing is a modern editor for videos, GIFs, and images. Try our free, online tools including Studio, meme maker, resizer, subtitle maker, filters, and more!




kapwi.ng


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Solid enough ep
Couldve done without those extra goons coming out to help the inner circle
Britt was very good on the mic


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Great show. Still storyline driven. I guess I was worried for no reason. 

Kip Sabian has a shit ton of potential as a mid carder, but I just cannot imagine him as a main eventer. I guess he's still early in his career. Lots of time to develop.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The only real thing I got out of this show was that Britt Baker is amazing and needs the belt.



Thank you.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Another great show, four in a row since Corpus.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pac coughing up a hairball in that promo was hilarious

he comes across so intense


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The only real thing I got out of this show was that Britt Baker is amazing and needs the belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Yep. She should take it from Riho. Britt reminds me of Dixie Carter which is a major plus from this old TNA mark


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Pac coughing up a hairball in that promo was hilarious
> 
> he comes across so intense


I wanna see Pac do some crazy shit now. Maybe Pac is the guy to be up in the rafters.

The last time I've seen this much intensity is prime Joe. Hell, Joe now is still intense. Pac vs Joe would be a sick match.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> I wanna see Pac do some crazy shit now. Maybe Pac is the guy to be up in the rafters.
> 
> The last time I've seen this much intensity is prime Joe. Hell, Joe now is still intense. Pac vs Joe would be a sick match.


Samoa Joe debuting in AEW would be insane


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

There has to be someone else out there than Joe that can provide that. I dunno, I just really, really want a TNA free AEW. Daniels & Kaz bother me enough already, I spent a decade supporting them all, I am ready for new faces and thats why AEW is so appealing for the most part.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> There has to be someone else out there than Joe that can provide that. I dunno, I just really, really want a TNA free AEW. Daniels & Kaz bother me enough already, I spent a decade supporting them all, I am ready for new faces and thats why AEW is so appealing for the most part.


Pac is probably the best past Joe. Maybe Owens? My MLW & NWA knowledge isn't great. Can't think of many in NJPW that would have the same effect or better than Joe.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> There has to be someone else out there than Joe that can provide that. I dunno, I just really, really want a TNA free AEW. Daniels & Kaz bother me enough already, I spent a decade supporting them all, I am ready for new faces and thats why AEW is so appealing for the most part.


Yeah it’s just a dream. Joe is retiring in WWE but we can’t NOT call Joe vs PAC a dream match.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> Uhm, where you been? Yet another person that doesn’t follow the product and bitches about everything. Ortiz has been wearing toe shoes since he was in Impact, but I guess we wouldn’t know that because we haven’t watch that either like you don’t watch much of AEW and will bitch here about shit that they do. GTFO out of here man I’m getting sick of all of the clowns bashing every little thing........ maybe your troll ness won’t be around here much longer anyways.


Come on, it was just a bit of sarcasm. It doesn't always translate. I was actually making fun of the pessimists by posting the stupidest reason I could think of to hate on AEW. It is kind of sad that it is hard to tell the difference. Petty petty posters.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I didn't watch the show live due to time difference but did catch the Moxley/Jericho segment where it was 10 on 1 and that is more of the type of thing AEW needs to do. Two guys with personal beef who just want to kill one another. 

Pros of that segment:

- Moxley looks like a bad ass that is unafraid of anyone. Crowd solidly behind him and everything he was doing and has such a cool look as well. 

- The fact Jericho spiked him in the eye isn't something you'd regularly see elsewhere and the fact he's been selling it for two weeks is realistic and adds to the story.

- Jericho being a total asshole and bringing 9 other guys out to do his bidding is a total Jericho move.

- I always love a big brawl with all the wrestlers trying to stop one another from getting to the other. Reminds me of when a fight happens in real life.


The only con is that Moxley looks a bit stupid for charging into a 10 on 1 situation but to AEW's credit he never comes off his feet or gets hit with a good blow so it doesn't hurt him at all.

Great segment. Kudos AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think only Joe and Brock can match Pac for murderous intensity

oh.... and Suzuki of course

he legit scares me, and I’m a 40 yr old man

edit> Pac v Suzuki would be the best thing ever in the world forever and ever


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC needs to wear street clothes in those non-wrestling that night promos. He nailed the promo, but it's weird as hell that the dude is rocking full ring gear outside in Cleveland when he didn't even wrestle. If that wouldn't allow for the wildman intensity, than show him sparring somewhere, and then leading the camera man outside to cut the same promo or something. Explain why he's in full ring gear outside in the winter.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

taker1986 said:


> The way I see it I don't think @The Wood is being a troll. I just think he's passionate about wrestling and when he see where improvements can be made he's not afraid to voice his opinion. I think calling him an wwe fanboy because he's being critical of another wrestling promotion is below the belt, the two don't go hand in hand. He wouldn't be putting so much thought and detail in his posts if he didn't care about the wrestling business, he's been on this forum since 2003.
> 
> For me I enjoyed the show very much last might, but there's been other shows I haven't enjoyed it do much. I actually think overall they've done great, can they make improvements, of course but I'm excited for the journey ahead and they've got me interested in wrestling again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, taker1986 (you go back further than the real Taker). Honestly, it doesn't bother me when people call me a troll. I love pointing it out, because to me it just kind of proves that those people don't have another leg to stand on. But I do appreciate your level head on the subject. Keep enjoying what you enjoy. 



AEW_19 said:


> Mate, why do continue to put yourself through watching a show that you don't like each week?
> 
> There is a lot of wrestling out there to watch instead.


I didn't. I switched it off after the Bucks match. Last week I missed the boat show because I read the spoilers and that sort of line-up is not for me.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was pleasantly surprised and will be watching it more going forward. He remembers Jericho and thought Moxley was awesome. Thinks he would have fit in alongside his favorites back in the late 90s. He also LOVED the Hangman hold my drink moment


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I loved this episode. Moxley/Inner Circle stuff at the start and end with Moxley coming off as THE guy in wrestling currently. The matches were fun other than SCU who are so dull and kind of need to go away now. Darby looked a million bucks in the main event. Jericho is so fun to watch in these matches. He's on another level since AEW and honestly is doing some of the best stuff he's ever done. Hangman Page is starting to get over huge with this new character and story and he's been so entertaining the last month or so. I wish Omega was a bigger deal but I can only assume it's his choice to take a back seat and get the shine on Page. Very enjoyable show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC needs to wear street clothes in those non-wrestling that night promos. He nailed the promo, but it's weird as hell that the dude is rocking full ring gear outside in Cleveland when he didn't even wrestle. If that wouldn't allow for the wildman intensity, than show him sparring somewhere, and then leading the camera man outside to cut the same promo or something. Explain why he's in full ring gear outside in the winter.


it’s his thing - a long running joke

the whole ‘Full Gear’ PPV was basically named after this

its just who he is - always ready to fight ?‍♂


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

AEW_19 said:


> I was thinking that at the time ?


Right down to the riff at the very beginning. And as much as I love AEW and Jericho, that bugged me a little bit.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’s his thing - a long running joke
> 
> the whole ‘Full Gear’ PPV was basically named after this
> 
> its just who he is - always ready to fight ?‍♂


he wasn't ready the other week when he was looking dapper in a shirt and trousers


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Derek30 said:


> Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was pleasantly surprised and will be watching it more going forward. He remembers Jericho and thought Moxley was awesome. Thinks he would have fit in alongside his favorites back in the late 90s. He also LOVED the Hangman hold my drink moment


Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was unpleasantly surprised and couldn't believe what wrestling has turned into. He remembers Jericho and couldn't believe that he's still around and the champion. I told him Jericho was awesome, but he just wouldn't accept him. Thought Moxley was hammy and looked like a bum. Called him "Captain Winslow." I think that's a Simpsons reference. Says he thinks he's a wannabe Stone Cold. He couldn't stop laughing at the bad acting in the MJF/Bunny segment, and couldn't breathe trying to explain to me how ridiculous it is that he's confessing to murder on TV and even set it to spooky music to make him look like a villain. 

He won't be watching again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was unpleasantly surprised and couldn't believe what wrestling has turned into. He remembers Jericho and couldn't believe that he's still around and the champion. I told him Jericho was awesome, but he just wouldn't accept him. Thought Moxley was hammy and looked like a bum. Called him "Captain Winslow." I think that's a Simpsons reference. Says he thinks he's a wannabe Stone Cold. He couldn't stop laughing at the bad acting in the MJF/Bunny segment, and couldn't breathe trying to explain to me how ridiculous it is that he's confessing to murder on TV and even set it to spooky music to make him look like a villain.
> 
> He won't be watching again.


yeah you're right. wrestling is subjective at the end of the day. what you enjoy, others may not. what others enjoy, you may not.

at the end of the day, if they are doing well in ratings, then they are doing the right thing. product might not be for you tbh


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> yeah you're right. wrestling is subjective at the end of the day. what you enjoy, others may not. what others enjoy, you may not.
> 
> at the end of the day, if they are doing well in ratings, then they are doing the right thing. product might not be for you tbh


Doing well in the ratings is subjective too, actually. ;-)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Doing well in the ratings is subjective too, actually. ;-)


well no. TNT are happy with the ratings. their opinion holds more value than someone on a wrestling forum. But yeah ok


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was unpleasantly surprised and couldn't believe what wrestling has turned into. He remembers Jericho and couldn't believe that he's still around and the champion. I told him Jericho was awesome, but he just wouldn't accept him. Thought Moxley was hammy and looked like a bum. Called him "Captain Winslow." I think that's a Simpsons reference. Says he thinks he's a wannabe Stone Cold. He couldn't stop laughing at the bad acting in the MJF/Bunny segment, and couldn't breathe trying to explain to me how ridiculous it is that he's confessing to murder on TV and even set it to spooky music to make him look like a villain.
> 
> He won't be watching again.


Did you watch the show with a friend or "switch it off after the Bucks match"? Nah, I really don't care. Never really liked spinners that much. Who knows, you could be a journalist student practicing for a gig with a major news network.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Watched the show with someone who hasn't really watched wrestling since the Attitude Era. He was unpleasantly surprised and couldn't believe what wrestling has turned into. He remembers Jericho and couldn't believe that he's still around and the champion. I told him Jericho was awesome, but he just wouldn't accept him. Thought Moxley was hammy and looked like a bum. Called him "Captain Winslow." I think that's a Simpsons reference. Says he thinks he's a wannabe Stone Cold. He couldn't stop laughing at the bad acting in the MJF/Bunny segment, and couldn't breathe trying to explain to me how ridiculous it is that he's confessing to murder on TV and even set it to spooky music to make him look like a villain.
> 
> He won't be watching again.


What did I do lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> he wasn't ready the other week when he was looking dapper in a shirt and trousers


ahhhh.... but they also reshot that whole promo for DARK again - and put him in FULL GEAR THE MAD BASTARD!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it wrong of me to say that Britt Baker kind of stole the show last night? Okay, Moxley and Jericho were the real stars, but of all the in between material, I thought Baker's promo came off much better here and than she did the week before.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't see it last night, so caught up earlier today. Although there were a lot of random matches, this was still a good episode thanks to the Jericho and Moxley feud, along with the tease of the tension in the Elite with Hangman.

And surprisingly, Britt Baker cut a much, much better promo than last week. Swole impressed, Nyla played a decent foil, too. And most importantly, no Nightmare Collective for the second week in a row. Hopefully they pulled the plug on it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho and Moxley bookend the show - seems to be the winning formula. They're good through Revolution, but what happens after? 

I hope PAC throws a wrench in the Bucks vs Hangman/Omega trajectory and maybe either takes out Omega or gets a singles match at the PPV against Omega or something forcing Omega to have to do double duty if he also wants to defend the titles. 

Can't leave PAC of the PPV, so if not Omega than who does he get to fight? Assume Allin vs Guevara, Cody vs MJF, Bucks vs Hangman/Omega and Moxley vs Jericho. He needs something he can sink his teeth into even if it's just biding time for Omega further down the line. Maybe just beat the living shit out of Jungle Boy - that would be fun. A short angle/program where Jack is a little too confident in his abilities and just gets squashed at the PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is the fucking problem with you, @The Wood . You ain’t here to fucking speak logically. I’ve tried to spit logic with you and tell you often that we agree on most things in principle.

Then your immature, lacking perspective and life experience having ass has to comment that “doing well in ratings is subjective” when TNT is clearly fucking happy.

Guess what, kid? It is ok to be wrong. It is not an affront to you or your character. TNT disagrees with your take on the show. It’s a success, which IS a subjective thing, but the show is a success according to those in power.

You’d be so much more personable to the AEW crowd if you weren’t narcissistic in thinking YOUR opinion is the only correct one.

And AGAIN...I say that as someone who mostly fucking agrees with your hard-headed ass.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The only thing I see for Pac is forcing Omega to pull double duty.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> This is the fucking problem with you, @The Wood . You ain’t here to fucking speak logically. I’ve tried to spit logic with you and tell you often that we agree on most things in principle.
> 
> Then your immature, lacking perspective and life experience having ass has to comment that “doing well in ratings is subjective” when TNT is clearly fucking happy.
> 
> ...


So if it comes from you, it's logic, but if it comes from someone else, it ain't? 

"TNT is clearly fucking happy" is presumptuous. They're happy enough to offer them $45 million over four years with an optional increase for a fifth year if they're still happy. That's less money than USA pays for Raw in one year. That's less money than USA pays for Raw for six months.

How happy is that? You tell me. It's happy enough to spend what is, in television terms, a minuscule amount of money on three or four hours (do we have confirmation on the duration of that second show) of content that does better-than-average ratings right now and they don't have to think about to spend more money on in a few years with the market the way it's going. 

You can look into that and say that it means they're stoked and popping champagne bottles if you want to. I think your work is still ahead of you. I think it is what it is. It's better than nothing, but when you consider that production costs for Raw in 2016 were $880k, and AEW is a pretty large-scale production too (I think Meltzer's $500k figure might be a bit more smearing), then the production costs of AEW Dynamite over a year equate to $44 million. Now that production costs are out of the equation, it's possible that this announcement was just like the WWE/Saudi one where they just doubled-down on what was already there. 

What is illogical about a single thing I've said there? Getting live content that is performing well in the ratings compared to other things you could get for dirt cheap for four years, possibly at the same rate as you were already paying them? Yep, they're clearly _ecstatic_ with that performance. It couldn't just be an easy deal to make with some PR talk could it? 

And maybe they are happy. I've never said they're fucking not. I've just said that this deal or the ratings being what they are themselves doesn't actually prove that, because there's what you expect and then what you get. We do not know what TNT expected no matter how many times Dave Meltzer says 500k without explaining who said this and why.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

And I've finally watched an entire AEW show. Way late to the party, but whatever. 

Not gonna make my mind up yet about all the talent I hadn't seen in action before until I watched Dynamite, that would be unfair. But I did like the matches. More enjoyable than most of WWE's nowadays especially the ones on Raw and Smackdown, since lots of them are clearly filler or pointless. 

Ofc Jericho and Mox are great. And I can already tell why MJF is so liked by the smarks. 

Gonna try to follow AEW regularly from now on.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Edge is 46 and has lost, visually, atleast 30 lbs of muscle mass. I have zero interest in seeing him wrestle in 2020. I feel the exact same way about Jericho, luckily AEW doesn't shove these past their prime types down our throats like WWE does with Goldberg, Undertaker, Edge, Batista, Sting, etc....
> 
> And I am sorry but if Cody Rhodes is a "wwe reject," then half of Raws roster are TNA rejects. It is stupid as hell to say but that is just the way the dumbass fans of the wwe make things.


AEW was interested in him, I doubt AEW people would be "LOL EDGE" if he had signed with AEW instead.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> So if it comes from you, it's logic, but if it comes from someone else, it ain't?
> 
> "TNT is clearly fucking happy" is presumptuous. They're happy enough to offer them $45 million over four years with an optional increase for a fifth year if they're still happy. That's less money than USA pays for Raw in one year. That's less money than USA pays for Raw for six months.
> 
> ...


Being logical means seeing another perspective and saying, “I can see that perspective.” I have said many times that the 45 million isn’t a massive win, but you refuse to give an inch of positivity on anything AEW related. You mock the $45m, you mock the ratings, everything.

For you, it is about being right. For me, it is discussing and hoping to learn an opposing point of view and hearing your perspective on things, most of which I had already considered myself.

YOU refuse to see anything ouraise your tunnel vision of the world. That is why your views are more emotionally and egotistically biased, bro.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Being logical means seeing another perspective and saying, “I can see that perspective.” I have said many times that the 45 million isn’t a massive win, but you refuse to give an inch of positivity on anything AEW related. You mock the $45m, you mock the ratings, everything.
> 
> For you, it is about being right. For me, it is discussing and hoping to learn an opposing point of view and hearing your perspective on things, most of which I had already considered myself.
> 
> YOU refuse to see anything ouraise your tunnel vision of the world. That is why your views are more emotionally and egotistically biased, bro.


I do give inches to AEW when they do something positive. I've always said I think they'll stay alive. People keep telling me that's not what I've been saying, but it's what I have been. I wouldn't say I "mock" either. Maybe semantics, but I'm just not impressed by that, lol. I don't have to be. I don't think it's illogical to not find those things impressive.

I'm glad that is what you think of yourself, and more power to you. Genuinely. I think the same thing about myself though, so where does that leave us? I am very happy to admit when I am wrong. Do it all the time. I was wrong about NXT being within wash reach of AEW in the ratings this week. I've said that I think Brodie Lee and FTR will sign with ROH and/or New Japan when/if they leave WWE. If they sign with AEW, I will be wrong about that. I have made very clear predictions on where I think AEW will go. But it's not about being right with me, no. It's just funny when I am right after being called a troll by a board that can't accept that some people think about this shit for more than a second, which you yourself actually seem capable of doing. But the stuff I've identified isn't even hard, bro. It's pretty easy if you just apply common sense.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You say they’ll stay alive, but only cause the Money Mark and his family will dig into their own deep pockets. That isn’t exactly a belief. That’s basically saying they’re dead in the water without any hint that the opposite could wind up being true.

You say those guys will end up in ROH, but if they don’t, you’ll just immediately talk shit and call them WWE Luke Harper and FTR, again mocking AEW. Which begs the question, if they had signed Punk, Cena, Lesnar, etc, were you just going to shit on them and say they’re WCW or TNA? It’s like moving field goal posts, man.

And if they do everything right, you just shit on it and say why it won’t work going forward.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The one that really makes me scratch my head is the notion that they are supposed to get Raw and Smackdown money as a company with no history. This deal gives them time to build that history and goodwill that 25 or whatever years of Raw has done for the USA Network.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I got to watch it finally.

Not a lot going on this week, my favorite part was Pac's promo, but they really need to let him "break loose" otherwise he's just all talk now. I want to see him unleash hell.

Angelico caught my eye as well in the match vs SCU. I was very impressed by his selling and he's a pretty good wrestler. When did Jack Evans stop being such a spot monkey? good for him..
Idk what is it about SCU, Daniels in TNA is one of my all-time favorites, and I used to enjoy him as a team with Kaz. But I'm finding SCU a bit dull here in AEW.
I hope this Dark Order thing gives him a bigger role, bring back The Fallen Angel.

Mox/Jericho is shaping up really nicely.

Fun 6-man main event, I really like Darby's style in the ring, too bad he's a piece of shit and I can't stand to watch him anymore, similar to Tessa.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I got to watch it finally.
> 
> Not a lot going on this week, my favorite part was Pac's promo, but they really need to let him "break loose" otherwise he's just all talk now. I want to see him unleash hell.
> 
> ...


Whoa! That escalated quickly. What’s the story on that one? Lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Whoa! That escalated quickly. What’s the story on that one? Lol


He's been shown to be pathological liar contradicting himself with the Jericho interview on small different things (pay, being homeless - by choice), and he talked about paying some addict 3$ to shove his face in a toilet that hasn't been flushed in weeks maybe (and he filmed it, true or not, who fucking brags about something like this), and I've read that his interview with Meltzer he talked about paying a guy as well to do so some stupid dangerous stunts. 

I hope he matures.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> You say they’ll stay alive, but only cause the Money Mark and his family will dig into their own deep pockets. That isn’t exactly a belief. That’s basically saying they’re dead in the water without any hint that the opposite could wind up being true.
> 
> You say those guys will end up in ROH, but if they don’t, you’ll just immediately talk shit and call them WWE Luke Harper and FTR, again mocking AEW. Which begs the question, if they had signed Punk, Cena, Lesnar, etc, were you just going to shit on them and say they’re WCW or TNA? It’s like moving field goal posts, man.
> 
> And if they do everything right, you just shit on it and say why it won’t work going forward.


Hang on, hang on -- I didn't say that. You're putting my words into my mouth. Do I think they'll be dead in the water? At some point, yes. That's my opinion on the matter, and I've explained countless times why I think so. But that doesn't have anything to do with the reality that the Khans could be paying for TV if they want. They could buy their own station. So I don't think they're going to die until Shad Khan wants it to die. And that's a fair enough opinion backed up by their resources. 



bdon said:


> The one that really makes me scratch my head is the notion that they are supposed to get Raw and Smackdown money as a company with no history. This deal gives them time to build that history and goodwill that 25 or whatever years of Raw has done for the USA Network.


Well, I'm sorry it makes you scratch your head. WWE doesn't get that money because they've got 25 years of history with NBC Universal. They also got a big deal with FOX, who I don't think they've ever worked with. It's the value of live entertainment _today_. The "wait-and-see" approach to All Elite is what makes me scratch my head. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> He's been shown to be pathological liar contradicting himself with the Jericho interview on small different things (pay, being homeless - by choice), and he talked about paying some addict 3$ to shove his face in a toilet that hasn't been flushed in weeks maybe (and he filmed it, true or not, who fucking brags about something like this), and I've read that his interview with Meltzer he talked about paying a guy as well to do so some stupid dangerous stunts.
> 
> I hope he matures.


Yeah, Darby Allin's personality has always been what makes it hard to get really into him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

By the way, I wouldn't say that about Harper and The Revival either. I don't either of those parties are going to be draws, don't get me wrong. But AEW should definitely try and get them. Really talented guys, all three.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Hang on, hang on -- I didn't say that. You're putting my words into my mouth. Do I think they'll be dead in the water? At some point, yes. That's my opinion on the matter, and I've explained countless times why I think so. But that doesn't have anything to do with the reality that the Khans could be paying for TV if they want. They could buy their own station. So I don't think they're going to die until Shad Khan wants it to die. And that's a fair enough opinion backed up by their resources.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you DON’T think the Khan’s will just keep pumping money into a failing promotion like the Carter’s?

As for the Harper and FTR stuff, you’ve talked enough shit about Moxley for me to believe otherwise should others sign.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> So, you DON’T think the Khan’s will just keep pumping money into a failing promotion like the Carter’s?
> 
> As for the Harper and FTR stuff, you’ve talked enough shit about Moxley for me to believe otherwise should others sign.


It depends what amount of money and to what extent. I don't know their relationship. At some point the interest on an account would be able to give Khan enough money to run a show somewhere and pay wrestlers, lol. 

I lost interest in Moxley when he was in WWE. 2016 is when he started to get REAL stale and act like a douchebag. Talked about he was Vince McMahon's favorite wrestler. He got fucking stooged by Brock, showed up to the Hall of Fame drunk, did the shitty interview, got outclassed in his feud with Styles. I dunno, man -- Ambrose went from my #1 Shield guy to #3 real fast. 

And I hate the hardcore shit. Think it's weak-sauce. He can talk and work, but not to the level of someone truly brilliant at either. His best promos were in FCW when he was hungry. Now he's got money and a hot wife and while he seems more motivated, he's still hit and miss with me. 

He's not horrible and I've never said I would fire him or anything, but I would put him several notches below Jericho. Harper is much better in the ring and The Revival are a better tag team and Mox is at any particular thing he does. In my opinion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> It depends what amount of money and to what extent. I don't know their relationship. At some point the interest on an account would be able to give Khan enough money to run a show somewhere and pay wrestlers, lol.
> 
> I lost interest in Moxley when he was in WWE. 2016 is when he started to get REAL stale and act like a douchebag. Talked about he was Vince McMahon's favorite wrestler. He got fucking stooged by Brock, showed up to the Hall of Fame drunk, did the shitty interview, got outclassed in his feud with Styles. I dunno, man -- Ambrose went from my #1 Shield guy to #3 real fast.
> 
> ...


Well then, I better understand your shitting on Mox.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, your Kenny Omega criticisms, what does he need to do for you to think he’s better than average? Because I have obviously felt he’s been misused, but I’ve start to acquiesce that he is buying his time to build the character and get over with the fans, which is beginning to occur.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> So, your Kenny Omega criticisms, what does he need to do for you to think he’s better than average? Because I have obviously felt he’s been misused, but I’ve start to acquiesce that he is buying his time to build the character and get over with the fans, which is beginning to occur.


I haven't ever been high on Omega. He's obviously very gifted as a guy who can do movez and stuff, but I honestly think even his "GREAT" matches are only actually very good, at best. I just find his selling, facial expressions and psychology to be lacking -- and to me, that's a crucial part of the work. I can't get off on just a guy doing flips and stuff. I don't do stars, and I would only give out *** to something with historical significance over time, and to me, Okada vs. Omega I (the one I saw), was ***1/2 stars. It wasn't a match that I would ever consider upgrading to five stars from four, so the highest it could get with me is 3.5. Say that to Omega fans and they'll try and smear their faeces on you though. 

He reminds me of a class clown in a theatre production that just can't help cracking a joke and breaking character even if most people see _something_ to be impressed about. 

I honestly think he needs development, lol. I think he needs to learn how to throw a working punch if he's going to be top guy, and it might be too late in the game for him to learn that. Honestly, I'm fine with him as a mid-carder.

_But_ to that audience he was someone. I understand why they got him. I honestly wouldn't have complained if they put him over Jericho at Double or Nothing. I don't think they needed the World Title stipulation in there. Jericho could have always become the World Champion and had a loss he needed to avenge with Omega. I think if they were going to push him, they should have pushed him harder, and protected him. 

I don't get why they have felt the need to break him down and make him look so piss-weak just to build him up to...where he was? Sometimes I think wrestling fans, including the ones who book companies, make things harder for themselves and try and tell stories that they really don't need to tell.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That last part is exactly what I said. You don’t need to tear him down just to make him the “best wrestler in the world” version of himself that he was when he left NJPW.

Don’t lie: you’re a massive Cornette guy, right?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> That last part is exactly what I said. You don’t need to tear him down just to make him the “best wrestler in the world” version of himself that he was when he left NJPW.
> 
> Don’t lie: you’re a massive Cornette guy, right?


Why would I lie? Cornette is a genius.

I was against Omega before I even heard Cornette on the subject of him though. He bothered me on his entrance at Wrestle Kingdom 11. I had to turn it off and come back later, legit. 

Some things I didn't like about the match from memory that I remember vividly HATING: the missile dropkick to the back of the neck and the dragon superplex. Completely disgusting moves that never need to happen and took me way out of the match, which caused me to become uninvolved in the match (I don't like Omega, but I do love Okada). I feel like that's mutant stuff.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, you don’t like that his move set was dangerous?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Man, I love Kenny Omega. Punches or not. His facial expressions when selling are love them or hate them. Some hate them, and some think they’re world class. 

Hell, my favorite of all-time, Sting was more of a chops and kicks guy than punches. It’s wrestling. If I wanted to watch boxing, I would. Suspension of disbelief and all that.

But I can see the other side of the coin.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's not that he can't throw a punch -- although I think you probably should at a certain level -- it's more that he does but doesn't know how to. 

I'm sorry, I just can't agree on the faces. They subvert everything he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He's been shown to be pathological liar contradicting himself with the Jericho interview on small different things (pay, being homeless - by choice), and he talked about paying some addict 3$ to shove his face in a toilet that hasn't been flushed in weeks maybe (and he filmed it, true or not, who fucking brags about something like this), and I've read that his interview with Meltzer he talked about paying a guy as well to do so some stupid dangerous stunts.
> 
> I hope he matures.


.... did you listen to the interview? It was pretty good actually


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... did you listen to the interview? It was pretty good actually


Did he not say he paid a homeless guy 3$ to flush his head in a toilet while he was filming it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Did he not say he paid a homeless guy 3$ to flush his head in a toilet while he was filming it?


nah, the guy lived in a flat above him, not homeless. Would do anything for heroin - so Darby tested that theory out.

?‍♂

not the worst thing in the world really


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, the guy lived in a flat above him, not homeless. Would do anything for heroin - so Darby tested that theory out.
> 
> ?‍♂
> 
> not the worst thing in the world really


Oh fuck off. That's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Oh fuck off. That's absolutely disgusting.


guessing you were a saint when you grew up?

never looked at a koala sideways once?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guessing you were a saint when you grew up?
> 
> never looked at a koala sideways once?


I've never exploited an addict for my own personal entertainment, no.

Koalas live in trees. You look up at them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, _you_ can't criticize Mussolini's fascism, because _you_ weren't a saint.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> I've never exploited an addict for my own personal entertainment, no.
> 
> Koalas live in trees. You look up at them.


Depends on how tall you are, or how short the trees are


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Didnt have high expectations of the episode but definitely one of the top 3 episodes of aew dynamite so far for me.

Cody is Mr consistent for match quality, a bit puzzled though why they have gave the butcher and the blade pretty weak booking so far, you have thought that with their debut of attacking one of aew's top main event babyface's that they would have been booked as potential challengers for the tag titles as they have good look as well, those gimps the dark order have had stronger booking lol.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, the guy lived in a flat above him, not homeless. Would do anything for heroin - so Darby tested that theory out.
> 
> ?‍♂
> 
> not the worst thing in the world really




It's bad to take advantage of someone like that AND THEN BRAG ABOUT IT. It's not he just doesn't care, he actually enjoys doing these shitty things to him.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> Didnt have high expectations of the episode but definitely one of the top 3 episodes of aew dynamite so far for me.
> 
> Cody is Mr consistent for match quality, a bit puzzled though why they have gave the butcher and the blade pretty weak booking so far, you have thought that with their debut of attacking one of aew's top main event babyface's that they would have been booked as potential challengers for the tag titles as they have good look as well, those gimps the dark order have had stronger booking lol.


I imagine Butcher & Blade will be joining the Dark Order shortly.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah, the guy lived in a flat above him, not homeless. Would do anything for heroin - so Darby tested that theory out.
> 
> ?‍♂
> 
> not the worst thing in the world really


What the fuck man? This is taking the whole justifying everything AEW does to a whole new level. And yeah, compared to this I was an absolute saint. I'm completely off Darby again. Little people have to get their wins somehow and this little man got his by tormenting a fucking drug addict? I hope he gets cancelled


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Why would I lie? Cornette is a genius.
> 
> I was against Omega before I even heard Cornette on the subject of him though. He bothered me on his entrance at Wrestle Kingdom 11. I had to turn it off and come back later, legit.
> 
> Some things I didn't like about the match from memory that I remember vividly HATING: the missile dropkick to the back of the neck and the dragon superplex. Completely disgusting moves that never need to happen and took me way out of the match, which caused me to become uninvolved in the match (I don't like Omega, but I do love Okada). I feel like that's mutant stuff.


Yeah I was pretty against Omega also. I heard he got this six star match with Okada and the internet was blowing up about it calling it the best match ever then I watched and fell asleep (To be fair it was late at night) about 20-25 minutes in. I rewatched the next day and whilst it was a solid match at that point I came to the conclusion that Omega is overrated and Meltzer is a fool.


This was at least a year or two before Cornette really ramped up his hate of Omega.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone feel these great video packages story telling are great but dont match the branding feel to the weekly show. They make these dark sorta film feeling production videos like mjf giving money to butcher and the blade. Then you see them on the show and it feels much softer. Aew needs to work on making its show feel more different than wwe like what wcw did


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Another fun competent episode of dynamite. What a joy this company has been.

Darby and private party are the future of this company....amazing. good episode. 

It's just a simple wrestling show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's bad to take advantage of someone like that AND THEN BRAG ABOUT IT. It's not he just doesn't care, he actually enjoys doing these shitty things to him.


Oh fucking boo hoo

It was Kimmel’s cousin who left the guy in that state - where is the ire for him?

i guess if you look long enough you’ll always find something to hate

and i hope you take your newfound justice seeking for poor heroin addicts and go do some charity or something, just to offset what that evil little bastard did 7 years ago


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh fucking boo hoo
> 
> It was Kimmel’s cousin who left the guy in that state - where is the ire for him?
> 
> ...


Wtf does Kimmel’s cousin have to do with anything? If he’s a piece of shit too, fuck him. Here’s a hot tip: don’t exploit people like a fucking loser dickhead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> _*Wtf does Kimmel’s cousin have to do with anything?*_ If he’s a piece of shit too, fuck him. Here’s a hot tip: don’t exploit people like a fucking loser dickhead.


typical, didn’t listen to the story and now you‘re making hot takes based on what you hear 2nd hand. If I didn’t know you were over 50 like all NXT dick riders are, I would’ve thought you’re a Zoomer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

new Dynamite storyline: Darby Allin gets #cancelled?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I heard 2nd hand on twitter the the 'genius' Jim Cornette made a Corona virus joke - that he got it and he wants to sell more merch before he dies

I hope that doesn't count as exploiting innocent victims for cash or anything

then again... I did hear it 2nd hand.... so maybe I'll just keep my mouth shut ?‍♂


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Why would I lie? Cornette is a genius.


i've been reading this forum for a while now and i thought of you as nothing more than a Cornette lackey. but after listening to the latest JRE, it shows that you're nowhere near as objective as Cornette and let your innate hate for AEW, young bucks & kenny fuel your opinions.

Cornette sometimes as biased as he is, even admitted that the storyline with MFJ paying off the Butcher/BBB had good detail in regards to revenge for bucks throwing him in the pool. and also stated that the young bucks match was great. he also shit all over NXT. this must've had you boiling given how much you love WWE.

just a look at the WWE forum shows that even the WWE fans are sick of WWE with threads such as this:
WWE production is terrible displaying how dissapointed they were with Rumble and the production


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I heard 2nd hand on twitter the the 'genius' Jim Cornette made a Corona virus joke - that he got it and he wants to sell more merch before he dies
> 
> I hope that doesn't count as exploiting innocent victims for cash or anything
> 
> then again... I did hear it 2nd hand.... so maybe I'll just keep my mouth shut ?‍♂


My social media is full of coronavirus jokes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> My social media is full of coronavirus jokes.


yep, mine too - I was making a point about something else


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> typical, didn’t listen to the story and now you‘re making hot takes based on what you hear 2nd hand. If I didn’t know you were over 50 like all NXT dick riders are, I would’ve thought you’re a Zoomer


And here come the presumptuous childish insults. I'm 29, mate. Just because I don't have 15-year-old boy syndrome doesn't mean I'm 50. Also, zoomers are pretty switched on. You should try talking to one sometime, if they don't "ok boomer" you. 

Wtf do I need to listen to the story more. Did Darby Allin pay an addict $3 to put their head in a filthy toilet or not? If so, he's a fucking piece of shit. And frankly, if you defend him or make excuses for it, then you are too.  



TheAlchemist said:


> i've been reading this forum for a while now and i thought of you as nothing more than a Cornette lackey. but after listening to the latest JRE, it shows that you're nowhere near as objective as Cornette and let your innate hate for AEW, young bucks & kenny fuel your opinions.
> 
> Cornette sometimes as biased as he is, even admitted that the storyline with MFJ paying off the Butcher/BBB had good detail in regards to revenge for bucks throwing him in the pool. and also stated that the young bucks match was great. he also shit all over NXT. this must've had you boiling given how much you love WWE.
> 
> ...


A Cornette lackey? Can honestly say I've never worked for the man. Also, I don't have "innate hate" for anyone except people who treat others cruelly. People who pay people with afflictions to do demeaning shit, for example. I hate people like that. I don't like The Bucks or Omega as workers, personalities or business people. Doesn't cloud me. I don't like them because I'm not clouded. 

He didn't say The Bucks match was great, he said it was good for a Bucks match. Gave it an average review, just said they at least tried to work a proper tag match so it was better than their clusterfuckers. Pay attention. I also didn't like NXT this week. Don't love WWE, although I did watch this week, and Raw and SmackDown were both better than AEW and NXT. But nice try. If you can't win an argument, just make things up about people.\

And just look at the AEW forum and see how wrestling fans are unimpressed with AEW. Wtf even is this point? I don't like the quick-cuts either.The Raw and SmackDown sets and overall production are amazing, but I can do without some of their directorial decisions. Why the fuck would you think this point of view bothers me?

MAN, AEW fanboys are really insecure. Anyone who criticizes their favorite MUST love the other thing. It says more about their fandom than it does about anyone else that they think people are that weirdly emotionally attached.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> *And here come the presumptuous childish insults.* I'm 29, mate. Just because I don't have 15-year-old boy syndrome doesn't mean I'm 50. Also, zoomers are pretty switched on. You should try talking to one sometime, if they don't "ok boomer" you.
> 
> Wtf do I need to listen to the story more. Did Darby Allin pay an addict $3 to put their head in a filthy toilet or not? If so, he's a fucking piece of shit. *And frankly, if you defend him or make excuses for it, then you are too.*


if you don’t see the irony in the bolded statements, then I don’t even....

ps> Cornette said he had the Corona virus and he wants to sell more shirts as he’s dying. Is that ok in your book? just out of interest as i gauge the movability of your moral compass based on your own likes and dislikes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you don’t see the irony in the bolded statements, then I don’t even....
> 
> ps> Cornette said he had the Corona virus and he wants to sell more shirts as he’s dying. Is that ok in your book? just out of interest as i gauge the movability of your moral compass based on your own likes and dislikes.


Cornette does have the coronavirus and is the self-deprecating victim in his jokes. How the fuck do these even compare? 

But yes, this is the same thing as exploiting addiction. Holy shit, you are fucking cooked, mate.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> And here come the presumptuous childish insults. I'm 29, mate. Just because I don't have 15-year-old boy syndrome doesn't mean I'm 50. Also, zoomers are pretty switched on. You should try talking to one sometime, if they don't "ok boomer" you.
> 
> Wtf do I need to listen to the story more. Did Darby Allin pay an addict $3 to put their head in a filthy toilet or not? If so, he's a fucking piece of shit. And frankly, if you defend him or make excuses for it, then you are too.
> 
> ...


lol a 29 year old NXT stan? damn you're in the minority. like a give a fuck if Darby paid some low life scumbag piece of shit for his entertainment -- it's hilarious when people try to act like they're morally superior like you using stupid examples like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> *Cornette does have the coronavirus* and is the self-deprecating victim in his jokes. How the fuck do these even compare?
> 
> But yes, this is the same thing as exploiting addiction. Holy shit, you are fucking cooked, mate.


wait, is this true? Does he actually have it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheAlchemist said:


> *lol a 29 year old NXT stan?* damn you're in the minority. like a give a fuck if Darby paid some low life scumbag piece of shit for his entertainment -- it's hilarious when people try to act like they're morally superior like you.


he’s an 29yr old Aussie mate, that is like 50 in any other country


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> i've been reading this forum for a while now and i thought of you as nothing more than a Cornette lackey. but after listening to the latest JRE, it shows that you're nowhere near as objective as Cornette and let your innate hate for AEW, young bucks & kenny fuel your opinions.
> 
> Cornette sometimes as biased as he is, even admitted that the storyline with MFJ paying off the Butcher/BBB had good detail in regards to revenge for bucks throwing him in the pool. and also stated that the young bucks match was great. he also shit all over NXT. this must've had you boiling given how much you love WWE.
> 
> ...


This was the 2nd Cornette podcast I've ever listened to and he pretty much quoted my positive and negatives post I made in the Live thread. There is some good in here and they get praise when they do well, I just hope they work on those negatives and I'm sure they will eventually. Both The Wood and I have stated we are sick of the WWE as well, which is a major reason we want AEW to succeed in entertaining us.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I heard 2nd hand on twitter the the 'genius' Jim Cornette made a Corona virus joke - that he got it and he wants to sell more merch before he dies
> 
> I hope that doesn't count as exploiting innocent victims for cash or anything
> 
> then again... I did hear it 2nd hand.... so maybe I'll just keep my mouth shut ?‍♂


This is such a bad comparison. Wow. Was Darby just joking when he paid an addict to put their head in a toilet? Hilarious. Go fuck yourself man, you're a joke. Justifying this is bullshit


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> This was the 2nd Cornette podcast I've ever listened to and he pretty much quoted my positive and negatives post I made in the Live thread. There is some good in here and they get praise when they do well, I just hope they work on those negatives and I'm sure they will eventually. Both The Wood and I have stated we are sick of the WWE as well, which is a major reason we want AEW to succeed in entertaining us.


i agree with you on everything except i'm close to certain that The Wood wants AEW to fail


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Wait Jim Cornette has the coronavirus? Wtf


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> This is such a bad comparison. Wow. Was Darby just joking when he paid an addict to put their head in a toilet? Hilarious. Go fuck yourself man, you're a joke. Justifying this is bullshit


wow.... you seem outraged


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> lol a 29 year old NXT stan? damn you're in the minority. like a give a fuck if Darby paid some low life scumbag piece of shit for his entertainment -- *it's hilarious when people try to act like they're morally superior *like you using stupid examples like this.


It's really not that difficult to be more morally superior when comparing yourself with someone who pays an addict to put their head in a toilet. That's pretty fucking bad man. Come on, be honest here. Have you done something similar? If not then you're also morally superior. You're taking a really weird fucking stance in this argument.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> This is such a bad comparison. Wow. Was Darby just joking when he paid an addict to put their head in a toilet? Hilarious. Go fuck yourself man, you're a joke. Justifying this is bullshit


lol @ this morally superior human being defending a low piece of shit who would put put heroin over his family & friends & do disgusting shit just to try and make a point on some forum


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wow.... you seem outraged


If fucking with addicts/homeless/people who need help doesn't outrage you then you're the issue here, mate.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> lol @ this morally superior human being defending a low piece of shit who would put put heroin over his family & friends & do disgusting shit just to try and make a point on some forum


Good twist. I am not defending the addiction, I'm attacking Darby for taking advantage of that for his own gratification. It's sick really


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> It's really not that difficult to be more morally superior when comparing yourself with someone who pays an addict to put their head in a toilet. That's pretty fucking bad man. Come on, be honest here. Have you done something similar? If not then you're also morally superior. You're taking a really weird fucking stance in this argument.


bro you act like 'addicts' are some helpless victims of a disease like cancer. this is 100% false. i've had heroin addicts in my family and they are the WORST pieces of shit. they put drugs BEFORE their family, before EVERYTHING. so to act like it was Darby instead of the scumbag piece of shit doing heroin is at fault here is missing the point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Waaaiitttt a minute......

Woods is 29 and Cult is a teacher and 29 (said so in a post awhile ago)

both are Aussie and both like and hate the same stuff

......

are you lads the same guy?!  

edit> fuck.... you are, aren’t you


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So does Cornette have the coronavirus or not?

Or is somebody so biased against Cornette that they wish for him to have the coronavirus? If so shame on you


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> So does Cornette have the coronavirus or not?
> 
> Or is somebody so biased against Cornette that they wish for him to have the coronavirus? If so shame on you


he was coughing on his podcast and joking around that he probably has coronavirus


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> So does Cornette have the coronavirus or not?
> 
> Or is somebody so biased against Cornette that they wish for him to have the coronavirus? If so shame on you


Nah, he made a bad joke about having it, and going to die so that people can buy his merch. I pointed out that it is no worse than the Darby thing from years ago with the addict that all these chumps suddenly has a hard-on for.

now Woods is saying he actually has it.

my only hope out of all of this new-found care and love for the heroin addict community, that there will be some prime donations and volunteering at the local shelter. Otherwise it might just be......_gasp_ keyboard outrage because they don’t like a wrestler   

which Is really, really fucking horribly horribly sad


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheAlchemist said:


> lol a 29 year old NXT stan? damn you're in the minority. like a give a fuck if Darby paid some low life scumbag piece of shit for his entertainment -- it's hilarious when people try to act like they're morally superior like you using stupid examples like this.


Lol, I'm not an NXT stan. Didn't like the show this week and don't watch every week. Just think it's often more sensible than AEW and that it is eventually going to beat it with consistent and logical storytelling and eventually star power. 

Also, you are revealing yourself more and more to be a genuine piece of shit in terms of character. Take a long hard look. 



TheAlchemist said:


> i agree with you on everything except i'm close to certain that The Wood wants AEW to fail


At this point, and I'm sad to say it, I'm ambivalent. Don't have any faith in them to get it done. I have to brace myself for the disappointment. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> wow.... you seem outraged


Oh, yay! Let's make fun of people who don't like addicts being exploited! That will make us look tough and cool! Give me a fucking break. It's disgusting. 



Cult03 said:


> It's really not that difficult to be more morally superior when comparing yourself with someone who pays an addict to put their head in a toilet. That's pretty fucking bad man. Come on, be honest here. Have you done something similar? If not then you're also morally superior. You're taking a really weird fucking stance in this argument.


That's a very good and restrained way of saying it, lol. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Waaaiitttt a minute......
> 
> Woods is 29 and Cult is a teacher and 29 (said so in a post awhile ago)
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, there are more than two smart 29-year-old people in Australia, despite what Crocodile Dundee and the news from our country tells you. 



optikk sucks said:


> So does Cornette have the coronavirus or not?
> 
> Or is somebody so biased against Cornette that they wish for him to have the coronavirus? If so shame on you


That's what he's saying. He was making fun of it for being an overblown media story and just did a bit about it possibly being his last podcast (and also make sure you get to Jim Cornette dot com and buy all his stuff). He's not overly sick or on death's door or anything. He's having some fun with his ailment.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheAlchemist said:


> he was coughing on his podcast and joking around that he probably has coronavirus





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nah, he made a bad joke about having it, and going to die so that people can buy his merch
> 
> now Woods is saying he actually has it


So Wood didn’t get the joke?

I actually feel kinda bad for the guy. Not being able to read someone is a sign of a mental disability. Maybe we should take it easy on him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe I misheard and he didn't actually have it but is sick and exaggerated the sickness to mock the media hysteria. Either way, he's mocking the hysteria and not actually exploiting the disease or, especially, OTHER people that have it. Fuck.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> bro you act like 'addicts' are some helpless victims of a disease like cancer. this is 100% false. i've had heroin addicts in my family and they are the WORST pieces of shit. they put drugs BEFORE their family, before EVERYTHING. so to act like it was Darby instead of the scumbag piece of shit doing heroin is at fault here is missing the point


Just because they aren't helpless victims doesn't mean you should take advantage of them for your own entertainment. Stop trying to twist this to say I'm supporting drug addicts. It's just dishonest on your behalf


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Waaaiitttt a minute......
> 
> Woods is 29 and Cult is a teacher and 29 (said so in a post awhile ago)
> 
> ...


Hey look, instead of debating the points you're "attacking the man" like usual. Wood and I don't agree with everything. You're getting as creepy as Garty was before his demise


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

optikk sucks said:


> So Wood didn’t get the joke?
> 
> I actually feel kinda bad for the guy. Not being able to read someone is a sign of a mental disability. Maybe we should take it easy on him.


I listened to the podcast in the gym as I was also thinking about a million other things, so excuse me if I misheard it, lol. 

Worst joke he made was about Indian food, just because it is old and hack and he's better than that, but whatever. Latch onto him doing a hypochondriac bit as being on par with literally and actually exploiting a human being's addiction for entertainment.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Maybe I misheard and he didn't actually have it but is sick and exaggerated the sickness to mock the media hysteria. Either way, he's mocking the hysteria and not actually exploiting the disease or, especially, OTHER people that have it. Fuck.


He was joking. Just like Darby was joking when he took advantage of a drug addict for his own entertainment. Haha right?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> I listened to the podcast in the gym as I was also thinking about a million other things, so excuse me if I misheard it, lol.
> 
> Worst joke he made was about Indian food, just because it is old and hack and he's better than that, but whatever. Latch onto him doing a hypochondriac bit as being on par with literally and actually exploiting a human being's addiction for entertainment.


Listen buddy I’m really sorry if I’ve ever been mean to you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Believe it or not, there are more than two smart 29-year-old people in Australia, despite what Crocodile Dundee and the news from our country tells you.


After the ball tampering incident i have my worries about you lot. i’m gonna need pictures or I’ll be analysing writing patterns for shits and giggles


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Maybe I misheard and he didn't actually have it but is sick and exaggerated the sickness to mock the media hysteria. Either way, he's mocking the hysteria and not actually exploiting the disease or, especially, OTHER people that have it. Fuck.


Not exploiting?
He was trying to sell merch off the back of it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I also find the anti-addict stance a bit strong. Respect people not defending addiction and totally get that's not the point anyway, but addiction is a public health concern and reflects a lot of different and layered issues in our society. Such vitriol towards other human beings, just because you don't sympathize with their situation, isn't a good look as far as I'm concerned. 

To flip the argument of "I guess you were always a saint, right? Huh?" Sometimes all addiction takes is one bad choice at one bad time. You don't need to glorify addiction or take away someone's personal responsibility to just not be an absolutely dick about it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not exploiting?
> He was trying to sell merch off the back of it


Even half-listening, as I apparently was, you can very easily tell that was a blatant joke. It was an actual punchline and Brian Last treated it as such too. Come on now. It was used to launch conversation about dead artists being exploited and promoted. I'm surprised Fritz Von Erich didn't come up.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Just because they aren't helpless victims doesn't mean you should take advantage of them for your own entertainment. Stop trying to twist this to say I'm supporting drug addicts. It's just dishonest on your behalf


ok i admit i might have too many fueled up emotions against addicts. my uncle was one before he moved to US. in USSR (back in the day) he was one of the 26 students to get into an elite university program and he was instrumental in helping USSR put the first female into space. then he moved to US, got hooked on heroin and completely ABANDONED my first (and only) cousin -- his daughter and mother and didn't give a fuck to send them any money when they starving. he died around 4 years ago from OD'ing may he rest in peace.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Hey look, instead of debating the points you're "attacking the man" like usual. Wood and I don't agree with everything. You're getting as creepy as Garty was before his demise


mate, you and the robot-opinion squad has ’creepy’ down to a fine art.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Wood said:


> I also find the anti-addict stance a bit strong. Respect people not defending addiction and totally get that's not the point anyway, but addiction is a public health concern and reflects a lot of different and layered issues in our society. Such vitriol towards other human beings, just because you don't sympathize with their situation, isn't a good look as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> To flip the argument of "I guess you were always a saint, right? Huh?" Sometimes all addiction takes is one bad choice at one bad time. You don't need to glorify addiction or take away someone's personal responsibility to just not be an absolutely dick about it.


Yeah to be honest, addiction IS a mental health disorder. I disagree with anyone who said it isn’t. As a barely practicing pharmacist, I used to provide methadone subutex etc. Really good to see when someone is getting off it and improving their life.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheAlchemist said:


> ok i admit i might have too many fueled up emotions against addicts. my uncle was one before he moved to US. in USSR (back in the day) he was one of the 26 students to get into an elite university program and he was instrumental in helping USSR put the first female into space. then he moved to US, got hooked on heroin and completely ABANDONED my first (and only) cousin -- his daughter and mother and didn't give a fuck to send them any money when they starving. he died around 4 years ago from OD'ing may he rest in peace.


Back-and-forth aside, I'm very sorry to hear that story. I hope your cousin and his family are doing better now. It's good that your uncle at least did some amazing things before he succumbed.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> ok i admit i might have too many fueled up emotions against addicts. my uncle was one before he moved to US. in USSR (back in the day) he was one of the 26 students to get into an elite university program and he was instrumental in helping USSR put the first female into space. then he moved to US, got hooked on heroin and completely ABANDONED my first (and only) cousin -- his daughter and mother and didn't give a fuck to send them any money when they starving. he died around 4 years ago from OD'ing may he rest in peace.


That sucks man and I'm sorry to hear it. I personally have had it affect my family too and a lot of high school friends have passed away from using as well. People shouldn't ever take advantage of that for their own entertainment though and that is all I'm saying.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Even half-listening, as I apparently was, you can very easily tell that was a blatant joke. It was an actual punchline and Brian Last treated it as such too. Come on now. It was used to launch conversation about dead artists being exploited and promoted. I'm surprised Fritz Von Erich didn't come up.


my original point, if you cared to read

was that I only heard the Cornette story 2nd hand, and now I was “outraged“ (not really) - which is exactly what you did chaps with the Darby story. If you do not listen to it, you can‘t make hard opinions based on 2nd hand accounts. You miss nuance, context and the point of the story. Where the person was in their life, what came next. It is a real ass-backwards way to consume ‘news’ and form ’hard opinions’ - that was my actual point.

I don’t actually care about the Jim stuff - as I didn’t listen to it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate, you and the robot-opinion squad has ’creepy’ down to a fine art.


k


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my original point, if you cared to read
> 
> was that I only heard the Cornette story 2nd hand, and now I was “outraged“ (not really) - which is exactly what you did chaps with the Darby story. If you do not listen to it, you can‘t make hard opinions based on 2nd hand accounts. You miss nuance, context and the point of the story. Where the person was in their life, what came next. It is a real ass-backwards way to consume ‘news’ and form ’hard opinions’ - that was my actual point.
> 
> I don’t actually care about the Jim stuff - as I didn’t listen to it.


Did he pay a drug addict to put his head in a toilet for his own entertainment?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheAlchemist said:


> ok i admit i might have too many fueled up emotions against addicts. my uncle was one before he moved to US. in USSR (back in the day) he was one of the 26 students to get into an elite university program and he was instrumental in helping USSR put the first female into space. then he moved to US, got hooked on heroin and completely ABANDONED my first (and only) cousin -- his daughter and mother and didn't give a fuck to send them any money when they starving. he died around 4 years ago from OD'ing may he rest in peace.


Sorry to hear that mate - real tough stuff.

nobody deserves that


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my original point, if you cared to read
> 
> was that I only heard the Cornette story 2nd hand, and now I was “outraged“ (not really) - which is exactly what you did chaps with the Darby story. If you do not listen to it, you can‘t make hard opinions based on 2nd hand accounts. You miss nuance, context and the point of the story. Where the person was in their life, what came next. It is a real ass-backwards way to consume ‘news’ and form ’hard opinions’ - that was my actual point.
> 
> I don’t actually care about the Jim stuff - as I didn’t listen to it.


No, I know what you were trying to do to try and trap me. But I don't need much more context other than "Darby Allin exploiting a heroin addict." There's no grey area there. Unless he was apologizing for it profusely, which doesn't seem to be the accounted story.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Did he pay a drug addict to put his head in a toilet for his own entertainment?


why yes, he did


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why yes, he did


Then fuck him. This isn't hard.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> No, I know what you were trying to do to try and trap me. But I don't need much more context other than "Darby Allin exploiting a heroin addict." There's no grey area there. Unless he was apologizing for it profusely, which doesn't seem to be the accounted story.


sigh... fine - he’s a shithole of the worst kind, never to be looked at any other way. No regard for age, context, financial, economical or any other reason

aces aces  - nothing else to see here, move along


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why yes, he did


And why would we need to understand the nuances of that? What was the context? Was there a point to the story? 

Actually, where was this interview again? I'll go listen and return with my opinion after I understand the nuance, the context and the point of the story.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Then fuck him. This isn't hard.


you’ve convinced me - ‘fuck him’ And his silly pants too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> And why would we need to understand the nuances of that? What was the context? Was there a point to the story?
> 
> Actually, where was this interview again? I'll go listen and return with my opinion after I understand the nuance, the context and the point of the story.


podcast with jericho


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> podcast with jericho


Wow, he's making it pretty difficult to feel sorry for him. Sounds like he didn't have to be homeless, he's just irresponsible. He's disrespectful to EVOLVE and WWE and anyone above him in wrestling.

And he's literally bragging about making the addict put his head in a shitty toilet. There is no nuance, context or story needed. Fucking hell man, you can't justify that shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Wow, he's making it pretty difficult to feel sorry for him. Sounds like he didn't have to be homeless, he's just irresponsible. He's disrespectful to EVOLVE and WWE and anyone above him in wrestling.
> 
> And he's literally bragging about making the addict put his head in a shitty toilet. There is no nuance, context or story needed. Fucking hell man, you can't justify that shit.


..... you listened to a whole 1 hour podcast in 25minutes?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... you listened to a whole 1 hour podcast in 25minutes?


All of this was said within the first 15 minutes. He couldn't wait to brag about it, Jericho didn't even push him for the story. He spurted it out willingly and with glee


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Did he pay a drug addict to put his head in a toilet for his own entertainment?


when i first heard this, i felt uncomfortable.

i was thinking "you have soo much potential kid... don't say anything that will make me think of you less than you are"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> All of this was said within the first 15 minutes. He couldn't wait to brag about it, Jericho didn't even push him for the story. He spurted it out willingly and with glee


?‍♂
so.... you didn‘t listen to the whole thing. You just skipped to the part you wanted to hear... and then proceeded to just listen to that, eager to come back on your steed of morality and say how right you are

fucking hell... i’ve seen some drones in my life mate, but you might take the cake


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

i see both viewpoints. i'm just not attached to their of them because Darby is a hurt person.. you can't expect him to be fucking perfect.. he went thru biblical childhoold trauma


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ?‍♂
> so.... you didn‘t listen to the whole thing. You just skipped to the part you wanted to hear... and then proceeded to just listen to that, eager to come back on your steed of morality and say how right you are
> 
> fucking hell... i’ve seen some drones in my life mate, but you might take the cake


I didn't skip anything. He willingly explained the story within the opening 15 minutes. He still has the video and told Jericho he would show him after the interview. These weren't the actions of a young person making a mistake, they are the actions of a fucking douche bag who still thinks its funny. If he spoke about it and apologized I wouldn't care but he takes glee in the story. The fact that you're openly justifying it makes me wonder what bullshit you've been involved in yourself.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> i see both viewpoints. i'm just not attached to their of them because Darby is a hurt person.. you can't expect him to be fucking perfect.. he went thru biblical childhoold trauma


Poor guy. I remember using the phrase "sob story" and a few of the usual AEW super fans jumped down my throat for not knowing his story. Now I know it is all just an excuse to be an asshole as an adult. He wasn't sorry or apologetic about it. He still has the video and shows it off. There's no excusing this sort of behaviour.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Poor guy. I remember using the phrase "sob story" and a few of the usual AEW super fans jumped down my throat for not knowing his story. Now I know it is all just an excuse to be an asshole as an adult. He wasn't sorry or apologetic about it. He still has the video and shows it off. There's no excusing this sort of behaviour.


for the same reason that you can't judge an addict for his behavior, it would be fair to say that you can't judge darby for his behavior, because he's not normal; he went thru some shit that others would probably be taking drugs for


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> I didn't skip anything. He willingly explained the story within the opening 15 minutes. He still has the video and told Jericho he would show him after the interview. These weren't the actions of a young person making a mistake, they are the actions of a fucking douche bag who still thinks its funny. If he spoke about it and apologized I wouldn't care but he takes glee in the story. The fact that you're openly justifying it makes me wonder what bullshit you've been involved in yourself.


 Fucking hell.... I’ll spoon feed you, but just this once - ok?

the story of Darby is the story of a deeply disturbed young man. He’s had an addict uncle die in a car crash, with him in the car. Then by all accounts he had a fucker of an unbringing. trusting nobody, growing up poor - being ‘dead inside’ as he describes it. Obviously tendencies to self harm from some of the stories. 

at this age, the only way out is chasing fame. He chased fame with MTV with dumb stunts, on youtube, with jackass like skits - all the while trying to stay alive. Being homeless for periods, or at the very least being poor to a high degree, and just surviving

he has zero love for addicts, because of his past with his uncle, but also because of the life he’s lived - friends and peers falling in that circle - which is why he’s straight edge - to kick against that expectation of the road his life could have taken

the heroin addict was his PEER. He was not in a position of power in that relationship. therefore there was No profit To be had - it was not exploitative. He was a dumb kid, doing dumb shit for either laughs, enjoyment, insecurity, fame or trying to teach the guy a lesson about addiction and what it’ll drive him to - maybe even trying to help in his own fucked up way, and not even understanding it. Even now, most likely having a hard time trying to explain his motivations over and above ‘i did it because fuckit, why not’. He did dumb shit, in a dumb way - But we ALL did dumb shit while we were 20.

was it silly and ill-advised. Of course. 

but do I think the position of morality taken on here has less to do with the heroin addict in the story and more your dislike of the wrestler? 100 fucking %.

which makes the whole soapbox as a result just sad.

there, my essay is done. Feel free to disregard All of it and just post away, disregarding the whole lifetime of his own struggles which lead to his frame of reference and point of view. After all, its just wrasslin’


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> for the same reason that you can't judge an addict for his behavior, it would be fair to say that you can't judge darby for his behavior, because he's not normal; he went thru some shit that others would probably be taking drugs for


Umm, no. I disagree completely. His childhood trauma doesn't excuse him for being a cunt as an adult and then bragging about being a cunt. I can't believe we are even having this conversation


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Umm, no. I disagree completely. His childhood trauma doesn't excuse him for being a cunt as an adult and then bragging about being a cunt. I can't believe we are even having this conversation


 




* LifeInCattleClass *
explained it well in his post


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell.... I’ll spoon feed you, but just this once - ok?
> 
> the story of Darby is the story of a deeply disturbed young man. He’s had an addict uncle die in a car crash, with him in the car. Then by all accounts he had a fucker of an unbringing. trusting nobody, growing up poor - being ‘dead inside’ as he describes it. Obviously tendencies to self harm from some of the stories.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's a cunt, fuck him. These excuses are a joke. The problem isn't that he did it, but that as an adult, a successful adult at that, he still doesn't see the problem with his behaviour. He laughs and brags about it. That's not someone I feel comfortable supporting and I find it weird that you'd back him this hard based on this story. I've recently said he was growing on me as a wrestler and that I was starting to enjoy his matches which throws your 100 fucking % theory out the window. There's definitely a dislike now that I know what kind of person he is though. 

If you justify this you're probably a massive problem in your own society as well. Fuck off, leave me alone, go enjoy your exploitative douche bag and his sob story.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> * LifeInCattleClass *
> explained it well in his post


No, he continued to excuse the behaviour. That's piss poor form when he could just as easily say "yeah this isn't cool" and move on. It's a weird stance to take when the behaviour is obviously not good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah he's a cunt, fuck him. These excuses are a joke. The problem isn't that he did it, but that as an adult, a successful adult at that, he still doesn't see the problem with his behaviour. He laughs and brags about it. That's not someone I feel comfortable supporting and I find it weird that you'd back him this hard based on this story. I've recently said he was growing on me as a wrestler and that I was starting to enjoy his matches which throws your 100 fucking % theory out the window. There's definitely a dislike now that I know what kind of person he is though.
> 
> If you justify this you're probably a massive problem in your own society as well. Fuck off, leave me alone, go enjoy your exploitative douche bag and his sob story.


sigh..... fine


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> No, he continued to excuse the behaviour. That's piss poor form when he could just as easily say "yeah this isn't cool" and move on. It's a weird stance to take when the behaviour is obviously not good.


he's still a kid... i did some regrettable stupid shit when i was young. nothing like this but still regrettable


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> he's still a kid... i did some regrettable stupid shit when i was young. nothing like this but still regrettable


He's 23 and doesn't know the difference between right and wrong? That's a massive problem. He's no longer a kid but an adult in the spot light who hugs children and they look up to him. He needs to be better and apologizing for this kind of shit instead of bragging about it is exactly what he should have done. The story didn't even need to be told, he's proud of it for fucks sake.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> He's 23 and doesn't know the difference between right and wrong? That's a massive problem. He's no longer a kid but an adult in the spot light who hugs children and they look up to him. He needs to be better and apologizing for this kind of shit instead of bragging about it is exactly what he should have done. The story didn't even need to be told, he's proud of it for fucks sake.


lol i highly doubt he's proud of that. he was just sharing a story about his messed up life


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> lol i highly doubt he's proud of that. he was just sharing a story about his messed up life


He used the words "I gotta show you the video sometime". You don't show that shit off unless you're proud of it.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

You guys really need to put him back on ignore.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nah, he made a bad joke about having it, and going to die so that people can buy his merch. I pointed out that it is no worse than the Darby thing from years ago with the addict that all these chumps suddenly has a hard-on for.
> 
> now Woods is saying he actually has it.
> 
> ...


Social Justice Warriors piss me the fuck off, man.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Maybe I misheard and he didn't actually have it but is sick and exaggerated the sickness to mock the media hysteria. Either way, he's mocking the hysteria and not actually exploiting the disease or, especially, OTHER people that have it. Fuck.


I mean, people have died from it. The horror that he’d mock such a thing! for shame. For shaaaame!!!

?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell.... I’ll spoon feed you, but just this once - ok?
> 
> the story of Darby is the story of a deeply disturbed young man. He’s had an addict uncle die in a car crash, with him in the car. Then by all accounts he had a fucker of an unbringing. trusting nobody, growing up poor - being ‘dead inside’ as he describes it. Obviously tendencies to self harm from some of the stories.
> 
> ...


You nailed it, buddy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking hell.... I’ll spoon feed you, but just this once - ok?
> 
> the story of Darby is the story of a deeply disturbed young man. He’s had an addict uncle die in a car crash, with him in the car. Then by all accounts he had a fucker of an unbringing. trusting nobody, growing up poor - being ‘dead inside’ as he describes it. Obviously tendencies to self harm from some of the stories.
> 
> ...


This is a giant load of bullshit. 

Most people experience some sort of trauma in their life, mate. Everybody has a reason to do something awful at some stage or another. It's not an excuse to be a cunt. If he doesn't want to do heroin? Don't do heroin. You're bending over backwards to justify a wrestler you like as a performer being the absolute scourge of humanity. He hates heroin addicts? Well he better not be a fucking pussy and hide behind the trauma that has allegedly enslaved him another way. If heroin addicts are in charge of their lives, then surely he would be too, right? 

If you're deeply disturbed, get therapy. Go on medication. Talk to someone. Don't pay someone $3 to humiliate themselves for your own entertainment and brag about it _to this day_. 

Seriously, fuck Darby Allin, and fuck anyone who defends this sort of shit. Picking on the weak is a symptom of being weak. I don't want no weak humans on my TV.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

For the record, I liked Darby Allin as an in-ring performer. Your attempt to make this about him as a wrestler is not only misguided and wrong, but it's also cowardly and dishonest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> You guys really need to put him back on ignore.


Cult? i have. There’s only so much sanctimonious bullshit one can take


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> This is a giant load of bullshit.
> 
> Most people experience some sort of trauma in their life, mate. Everybody has a reason to do something awful at some stage or another. It's not an excuse to be a cunt. If he doesn't want to do heroin? Don't do heroin. You're bending over backwards to justify a wrestler you like as a performer being the absolute scourge of humanity. He hates heroin addicts? Well he better not be a fucking pussy and hide behind the trauma that has allegedly enslaved him another way. If heroin addicts are in charge of their lives, then surely he would be too, right?
> 
> ...


if the story was ‘he paid his buddy 3 bucks to stick his head in a toilet as a stunt’ you would not be anywhere is righteously indignant. Which is what this is in the end. He obviously knew the guy, they were obviously peers. Lived in the same building.

but no, it’s ‘exploit the poor heroin addict‘ like he picked a random guy off the street, and forced him to do it, while filming it for his reality tv show and making millions off it, laughing all the way to the bank.

you might not like weak humans on your tv, but you sure as shit have one sitting behind your keyboard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> For the record, I liked Darby Allin as an in-ring performer. Your attempt to make this about him as a wrestler is not only misguided and wrong, but it's also cowardly and dishonest.


?‍♂ 

you won the internet battle Woods, congratulations. I’m tapping out. print it out and hang it on a wall - a battle that means nothing to nobody.

tomorrow, Darby will still be on tv, we’ll still be watching, and you will still be righteous and powerful in your knowledge that you’ve managed to tire out somebody on an Internet forum talking about it

good job, time well spent - now, be a fucking man about it if you care so much and donate to a heroin addict charity or at least go volunteer - it will be time better spent than what you’ve done here


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Social Justice Warriors piss me the fuck off, man.


There's a difference between social justice and just not being a shitty person and telling people how shit you've been with glee. The fact that none of you can just admit that "yeah, this wasn't a good look" and would rather make excuses says a lot about yourselves.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cult? i have. There’s only so much sanctimonious bullshit one can take


Haha can't escape that echo chamber can you? If not liking the fact that someone took advantage of a weak person for their own gain makes me sanctimonious then I'll happily accept that. But you're the one who looks like a shit person here. Honestly am I wrong here? What stage in life do we just start looking past this as ok behavior?


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> And here come the presumptuous childish insults. I'm 29, mate. Just because I don't have 15-year-old boy syndrome doesn't mean I'm 50. Also, zoomers are pretty switched on. You should try talking to one sometime, if they don't "ok boomer" you.
> 
> Wtf do I need to listen to the story more. Did Darby Allin pay an addict $3 to put their head in a filthy toilet or not? If so, he's a fucking piece of shit. And frankly, if you defend him or make excuses for it, then you are too.
> 
> ...


ok fair enough. AEW fans as WWE fans alike seem impossible to please as well. and as far as the rumble i've heard this was the best in a very long time, the complaints were about the overproduction, stale characters, wrestlers walking on egg shells, etc. i may be wrong, so forgive me if i am, but you seem to have a personal gripe with AEW and you want them to fail. i can't for the life of me understand this. WWE wrestlers love AEW because what tony, cody, bucks & omega started and accomplished elevated everybody. i remember reading a poster saying that WWE wrestlers should be writing thank you notes to AEW due to WWE enacting a lighter schedule and being more lenient toward granting days off to their wrestlers right after TNT granted AEW with a 4 year contract. 

if you love WWE/NXT, why would it not be in your best interest for AEW to succeed considering most of the top wrestlers in WWE are good friends with wrestlers in AEW and AEW succeeding will ensure that the boys will be more fairly treated and compensated?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if the story was ‘he paid his buddy 3 bucks to stick his head in a toilet as a stunt’ you would not be anywhere is righteously indignant. Which is what this is in the end. He obviously knew the guy, they were obviously peers. Lived in the same building.
> 
> but no, it’s ‘exploit the poor heroin addict‘ like he picked a random guy off the street, and forced him to do it, while filming it for his reality tv show and making millions off it, laughing all the way to the bank.
> 
> you might not like weak humans on your tv, but you sure as shit have one sitting behind your keyboard


Yes, I would. That's fucking disgusting. Stop telling me what I would and wouldn't do, lol. It doesn't matter if he knows the guy and it doesn't make it not exploitation. I can't believe how hard this is for some people to understand.

It's a really fucked up thing to do to someone. It's not something to laugh about. Wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Haha can't escape that echo chamber can you? If not liking the fact that someone took advantage of a weak person for their own gain makes me sanctimonious then I'll happily accept that. But you're the one who looks like a shit person here. Honestly am I wrong here? What stage in life do we just start looking past this as ok behavior?


in a vaccuum, this behavior is definitely inexcusable. darby has a deep disdain and distrust for degenerates because he was almost killed because of an addict when he was very young. in context it shows he grew up in some trashy poor household where he didn't have a strong ethical figure to help him figure out the right from wrong. i'm not saying this excuses his behavior but to shed light on his shadow. also it's a not a good look and when i first heard him say that it did bother me but this whole outrage/cancel culture is stupid. look what it did to jim cornette.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TheAlchemist said:


> in a vaccuum, this behavior is definitely inexcusable. darby has a deep disdain and distrust for degenerates because he was almost killed because of an addict when he was very young. in context it shows he grew up in some trashy poor household where he didn't have a strong ethical figure to help him figure out the right from wrong. i'm not saying this excuses his behavior but to shed light on his shadow. also it's a not a good look and when i first heard him say that it did bother me but this whole outrage/cancel culture is stupid. look what it did to jim cornette.


The behavior is simply inexcusable no matter which way you look at it and I refuse to be the one in here being the bad guy because I think this bullshit needs to be called out for what it is, exploitative bullshit. And if he doesn't feel like he's done the wrong thing then he deserves to cop the whole cancel culture bullshit. But weirdly enough, nobody gives a shit because he has a sob story. There needs to be accountability in the world, not so much getting "cancelled" but there needs to be some sort of consequence. 

Cornette seems to be doing fine by the way


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ?‍♂
> 
> you won the internet battle Woods, congratulations. I’m tapping out. print it out and hang it on a wall - a battle that means nothing to nobody.
> 
> ...


What a weird way to admit you have no leg to stand on in this argument.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 1, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> There needs to be accountability in the world, not so much getting "cancelled" but there needs to be some sort of consequence.
> 
> Cornette seems to be doing fine by the way


this is more of a world problem. US needs to be held accountable for their hypocritical 'war on drugs'. CIA has been exposed for flooding the streets with cocaine to fund the contras in Nicaragua while conglemerates connected to the intelligence community PROFIT from crime via private prisons. instead of treating addiction as a familial, societal, mental or health issue our system treats it as a criminal issue which only adds to the problem instead of providing a solution. BUT where would the money in that be to the powers that be?

it was no accident that after US got control of the opium fields in Afghanistan, the opium production soured up to 90% -- and this is one of the biggest hubs where heroin is distributed into the world. there is actually a video of troops defending poppy fields unable to explain what they're doing saying "oh this is their means to survive and feed their families" to try and justify it

if you guys want to be outraged, here's something to legitimely be outraged at

the string-pullers of your governments are the ones preying on and exploiting not just addicts, but innocent & defenseless women and children by monetizing blowing people up and doing all kinds of crazy shit that you would never know about from corporate media.

darby is merely a byproduct of a system & society corrupted at the core.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thread ruined
Well done all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Thread ruined
> Well done all


Haha! Fair enough

luckily there’ll be a new one this week


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got a distrust of drink-drivers. Got no time for it. It's not just you that you are potentially affecting. You know what I don't do? Go and find alcoholics down at the park, wave a $10 note in front of their face and make them humiliate themselves for goon money. I also don't find the need to judge people who find themselves in that cycle for their own reasons.

I will, however, judge fucking cunts who exploit others.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Look at this magic

LOOK AT IT!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224317386356088833


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Thread ruined
> Well done all


You say that like the Dynamite thread is ever good LOL


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> You say that like the Dynamite thread is ever good LOL


Well it's a running commentary of the show soooooo


----------

